# Kezdő vagyok



## FLAMINGO (2013 Március 4)

*Mivel mindig keletkeznek új felhasználók, mindig szükség lesz az alapvető számítástechnikai dolgok elsajátítására is (amíg nem épül be a tudás ösztönszinten a génjeinkbe).
Itt kisebb - nagyobb beírásokat fogok elkövetni azok számára, akik a kezdő lépést akarják megtenni, de nem tudják merre induljanak.
Lesz majd persze elavult beírás is (főleg az idő előrehaladtával), de amíg van hely a CH-n, addig hadd maradjon, hátha valakinek hasznos.*


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Március 4)

Akkor kezdjük.

Mi is az a számítógép?

Régebben könnyebben meg tudtam volna egyszerűen fogalmazni, most bevallom gondban vagyok, mert az, hogy olyan elektronikus szerkezet, amely bemeneti adatokat feldolgozva kimeneti adatokat szolgáltat, egyrészt igaz a zsebszámológépre is, másrészt nem gondolnám, hogy közérthető egy átlagos háziasszony számára is. (Itt jegyzem meg, hogy néha direkt fogok túl egyszerűnek tűnni, mert azt szeretném, hogy a lehető legtöbb kezdő érdeklődő megértse azt amit beírok.)

Talán úgy lehet egyszerűen megfogalmazni, hogy a mai értelemben vett számítógép egy olyan árammal működő szerkentyű, aminek a segítségével egyszerűbb és bonyolultabb berendezések kezelését lehet végezni, ugyanakkor alkalmas az önálló működésre is - akár csupán azért, hogy minket szórakoztasson.
Bármilyen hihetetlen de megtalálható a mosógépektől a telefonig rengeteg minket körülvevő szerkezetben.
Persze mi, az átlagember arra gondolunk, hogy számítógép az a doboz, amire egy billentyű, egy egér meg egy monitor van rákötve (esetleg még fél tucat más kütyü pl. szkenner/nyomtató....stb.). de olvastam már (igaz látni még nem láttam) olyan intelligens mikrohullámú sütőről, ami hálózati (nem a 230 V-os, hanem az RJ-45-s típusú csatlakozós Internetes) kimenettel is rendelkezik és a Neten meg tudja keresni a betett ételhez tartozó sütési/főzési opciókat, sőt végre is hajtja azokat.

És akkor még nem is említettem az ipart, ahol a műanyag ablakkeretgyártó automatától az éretlen borsószem válogatóig rengeteg helyen található számítógép.
Ezért mi maradjunk a saját kis területünkön és az értelmezést is korlátozzuk a berkeinkre.

Szóval miből is áll a mi (személyi) számítógépünk?
A '80-as évek elején, amikor a PC elindult hódító útjára, még egész más fogalmat takart a számítógép. (Tulajdonképp az akkor hódító Commodore, Spectrum és hasonló gépek mintájára az IBM azzal akart kedveskedni a nagygépes vásárlóinak, hogy elkészíttettet egy olyan személyi számítógépet, amiben kicsiben benne volt az ami a nagy gépeiben, persze korlátozottan.)
Igazából azért vált lehetővé a PC ipar kialakulása, mert az Intel cég mérnökei megalkották az Intel 4004 mikrochipet.





(Az első 4 azaz négy bites CPU-t, hogy mi az a CPU ki fogok rá térni.) Igaz ez a '70 es évek elején történt, de kellett hozzá némi idő, amíg a számítógép többi része is megépíthetővé vált


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Március 4)

Amint az előző beírásban is olvasható, rengeteg rövidítés és szakkifejezés nehezíti a kezdő gépező életét (CPU, RJ45, chip...stb).
Ezeket kb. úgy tanulja meg a kezdő, mint a gyermek a beszédet. Elkezdi használni és egyre többet fog megérteni belőle.

Visszatérve a történeti áttekintésre, tehát az asztalon elférő számítógép megépítése azért vált lehetségessé, mert egyrészt megjelentek az IC-k (integrált áramkörök) - azok a soklábú csótányszerű izék, amibe több száz, több ezer, majd több millió félvezetőt zsúfoltak bele -, másrészt a hardver (a vas) mellett a szoftver (a programok) tárháza is jelentősen bővült.

Vagyis egyre kisebb helyre egyre több tudást tudtak belezsúfolni.

Ez persze még nem vezetett volna az IBM PC-k gyors és széleskörű elterjedéséhez, ha nem gondolnak egy korszakalkotót a nagy kéknél (az IBM színe a kék). 
A várható fejlődés miatt belekalkulálták az is, hogy a személyi számítógép megjelenésekor még nem is létező dolgokat is kell, hogy a gép a későbbiekben kezelni tudja (egér, merevlemez, fényceruza...stb.). Két fickó sikeresen dolgozott egy számítógép programon, ami a kor akkori színvonalán magas szintűnek számító megoldásokkal állt elő. Ez a két fiatalember Bill Gates és Paul Allen volt, akik a sikereiken felbuzdulva megalapították a Microsoft céget (végre egy ismertebb név - közelítünk a mához.)
Az elgondolásuk lényege az volt, hogy amennyire csak lehet, minden téren legyen rugalmas a rendszerük vagyis már a gép indulásakor lehessen a gépet érintő módosításokat belevinni a gép működésébe.

Hogy ezt megértsük nézzük meg, hogy mit is tud egy digitális számítógép: összeadni.
Lehet, hogy hihetetlen, de a mai digitális számítógépek is csak ezt tudják, de ezt piszok gyorsan (akár több milliót is másodpercenként).

Most hogy is van ez? Még a 2-500 Ft-os alap zsebszámológép is tud összeadni, kivonni, szorozni, osztani, sőt...
Igen csakhogy... vegyük elő azt a fránya matekot, pedig hatalmas akarattal sikerült azt is elfelejteni belőle, amit anno meg sem tanultunk (tisztelet a kivételnek).
a 3+3+3 az gyakorlatilag a 3*3 a 7*7*7*7 pedig a 4*7, vagyis a szorzás, az a többszörös összeadás.
A 27-3 az nem más mint a 27+(-3) vagyis a negatív előjeles összeadás.
Az osztásra a többszörös kivonás kifejezést félve írom le és nem is merem példával alátámasztani, nehogy elriasszam azokat, akik eddig még nem veszítették volna el az érdeklődésüket a téma iránt.

Gyakorlatilag a négy számtani alapművelet mind visszavezethető az összeadásra - ennyi talán legyen elég most (ha nem, a mazochistáknak külön témát is indíthatunk).
Még mindig a témánál maradva azt írtam: digitális számítógép (ráadásul bináris, vagyis kettes számrendszert használó számítógép).
Nem ismerem a matematika oktatás jelenlegi helyzetét, de vagy 20 éve a kéz szorobán mellett az volt az őrjítő sláger, hogy nézd apu/anyu egy kézen is el tudok számolni 31-ig. Ennek a zseniális kettes számrendszernek van egy óriási előnye, a helyiértékeken vagy egyes, vagy nulla állhat (áramra lefordítva van jel, nincs jel), tehát a számítógép viszonylag egyszerűen tudja az egyes helyiértékeket kezelni.
Legyünk büszkék, hogy egy magyar - Neumann János - volt aki ezen módszer elvét kidolgozta (igaz már az államokban).


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Március 4)

Neumann János tehát kidolgozta a mai modern digitális számítógépek működési modelljét, aminek az volt a lényege, hogy a gépben tároljuk mind az adatokat, mind a velük végzendő műveleteket és azt egy központi rész megfelelő módon kezeli.
Ehhez Neumann vezérlőegységeket, memóriablokkokat és regisztereket képzelt el:




(Az akkumulátor természetesen itt nem a gépjárművünk akkumulátora, hanem egyfajta gyűjtőhely.)
a középső rész a központi egység (CPU, Central Processing Unit, Központi Feldolgozó Egység, processzor).
A memóriának pedig címe van (mint a házaknak az utcában) és az ott tárolt dolgokat szépen sorjában hajtja végre a digitális számítógép.
Ebből kiindulva mindjárt felvetődik a kérdés, hogy hol kezdődik a végrehajtás? Természetesen az első címen, ami - lévén szó számítástechnikáról a 0. hely (és nem az 1.)
Ebben rejlett a zsenialitása a Gates féle DOS operációs rendszernek is. Az operációs rendszer az a szoftver/program, aminek a segítségével értelmezhetővé válnak az általunk gépbe bevitt utasítások. Ma a DOS már történelem, azonban aki még benne nőtt fel, az pl. rengeteg trükköt tud a Windows világban is alkalmazni, mert a DOS érában megtanulta.

Rövid összegzés:
Tulajdonképp a digitális számítógép a bekapcsoláskor elkezdi betölteni és végrehajtani azt ami 0. memóriablokkjával kezdődik (ami rengeteg 0 és 1, de ezt a hatalmas bonyolultsága révén számunkra emészthető formában jeleníti meg - képek és hangok).

Most egyelőre ennyi, később folytatom, ha van rá érdeklődés.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Március 5)

Tegnap az Intel Ic-vel kapcsolatban azt írtam 4 bites.
Mi is az a *bit*? 
Bár a közgondolkodásban elterjedt az egybites kifejezés, ami a korlátozott értelemre utal, azért nem mindenki számára világos a jelentése.
A bit (ami angolul falatnyit is jelent) a *bi*nary digi*t* kifejezésből származik. jele a kis *b*.
Az információ legkisebb egysége - értéke kétféle lehet: igaz/hamis, igen/nem, 1/0.

A *byte *a jelen szabályok szerint 8 bit összessége. jele a nagy *B*.
Érdekesség, hogy az '50-es évek közepén amikor ezt a fogalmat bevezették a számítástechnikába, akkor még 6 bit volt egyenlő 1 bájt-tal (ma már a magyar írásmód is elfogadott). Persze elvben most is lehet találkozni az általánostól eltérő pl. 9 bites bájt-tal (un. 36 bites architektúráknál), de nem ez a jellemző.

Mire is elég 1 B, azaz 8 bit. A nyolcbites byte 256 (



) féle számot tárolhat, 0 és 255 között. Ez figyelembe véve, hogy egy átlagnyelv kb 35 betűs készletét bőségesen elegendő, hogy egy nyelvben a kis és a nagy betűket, valamint az írásjeleket saját kóddal lássunk el.
Persze, ha azt is megnézzük, hogy a latin betűk mellett (amiből a mi ABC-nk 40 félét tartalmaz) létezik görög, cirill és több más írásmód is, akkor már nem biztos, hogy elég a 256 kód, de erre is kitaláltak megoldást anno.

Ha viszont másfelől közelítünk, mivel azt is írtam, hogy a memóriarekeszeket címmel kell ellátni (mint a házakat), ez borzasztó kevésnek tűnik. Azonban ha egymás mellé teszünk 2 bájt-ot az már 16 bit vagyis 65536 rekeszt tudunk megcímezni. Ezzel már lehet valamit kezdeni, mert ez 64 kB - azaz 64 kilobájt). Vegyük észre, hogy a Commodore 64 nevében a szám pont erre utal.

Most akkor a bájt az betűt jelent vagy memóriacímet vagy mást?
Mikor mit. Az előző hsz-emben lévő rajzon a CU (control unit) vagyis vezérlő dönti el, hogy az adott bájt az mi.
Lehet memória cím, lehet programkód, de lehet akár egy periféria címe is.
Már megint egy új fogalom: *periféria*.
A periféria az ami a központi részen kívül van, azaz a billentyűzettől a nyomtatóig, de még a pen drive is (már ha van).
A periférák és a központi rész (beleértve a memóriát, processzort...) összessége adja meg egy adott számítógép *erőforrás*át.
Régebben a számítástechnikában gyakorta találkozhattunk ezzel a kifejezéssel: nincs elég erőforrás. ma már ez szerencsére háttérbe szorult (persze azért még létező fogalom).


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Március 5)

Lassan közelítünk a gyakorlatban is hasznosítható (és nem csak az elbeszélő költemény kategóriájú) hozzászólásokhoz, de némi mese még lesz.
A '80-as években megjelent Commodore 64 azzal (is) felülmúlta konkurenseit, hogy mind a 64 kB (ne feledjük kilobájt) memóriába lehetett írni és olvasni míg a Spectrumnál pl. ez 48 kb volt.
Logikusan nagyobb tárhely - nagyobb/bonyolultabb program futtatását tette lehetővé.
Az 1981-ben megjelenő IBM PC ennél is többet akart nyújtani. a 20 bites címzéssel 1 048 576 B, azaz 1 MB (megabájt) tárteület elérése vált elméletileg elérhetővé, gyakorlatilag ez azonban eleinte "csak" 640 kB-t jelentett, de ez is 10 szerese volt az előbb említett géptípusokhoz képest. Ez egyrészt nagyságrendi ugrás is volt másrészt az új koncepció - egységekből állítom össze a gépet, amelyek kombinálhatók - szintén új távlatokat nyitott a személyi számítógépek használhatóságának történelmében.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Március 5)

A kazettás magnós tárolási módszert már akkoriban sem érezték megfelelőnek sem gyorsaság, sem megbízhatóság terén.
A korai nagygépes rendszerekben már az 1970-es évektől alkalmaztak hajlékony lemezes adattárolót szép magyar kifejezéssel "floppy lemezt". 




Ez méretét tekintve 8" (kb 20 cm) átmérőjű volt és az adattárolási kapacitása 150-500 kB-ig terjedt gyártótól függően.
Már a Commodore is alkalmazta az 5 1/4"-s flopit (ismét egy magyarítás) 170 kB kapacitással. Ezt az IBM 180 kB-ra növelte, majd rájött, hogy a lemez két oldalas, tehát ha mindkét oldalon elhelyez egy író/olvasó fejet, akkor megduplázhatja a tárolókapacitást 360 kB-ra. (Tehát a gépben elhelyezhető memória még mindig több volt a lemezről felmásolható mennyiségnél, vagyis program+adat+feldolgozás= vígan mehet.)
Ám a fejlődés itt nem állt meg. A fenti képen látható szürke flopi, ami neve ellenére (merthogy a floppy hajlékonyat jelent angolul), kemény tokban jelent meg és 2-4* akkora kapacitással bírt azaz 720 kb-1,44 MB. Érdekesség, hogy ennek a meghajtónak az atyja Jánosi Marcell, aki a hazai BRG gyárban dolgozta ki a technológiát, de jó magyar szokás szerint a szabadalmi oltalmat nem terjesztették ki így az IBM melletti másik nagy cég, az Apple meghajtójának vált az alapjává.

Természetesen a gyártástechnológia fejlődésével a "nagy" flopi elérte az 1,2 MB sőt az 1,4 MB kapacitást, míg a "kis" flopi a 2,88 MB-t.
Azonban már akkor érezhető volt egy "belső" tároló szükségessége. Logikus, hogy ha a nagy gépeknél van hajlékony lemezes tároló, akkor van merevlemezes tároló is. (Ezek kapacitása a 0,8 MB-5 MB között volt a nagy rendszerekben)




Nyilván a cél a személyi számítógép esetén is az 5 MB minimum kapacitás volt (őszintén megmosolyogtató még most is, ahogy írom, de anno a vonatnál is azt hitték, hogy a hatalmas 40-50 km/h-s sebességet az ember talán nem is élheti túl és mégis...).
kiveséztük a tárolókat, de nem ejtettünk szót az adatbevitelről és az adatok megjelenítéséről.
Amíg a nagy gépek esetén lyukszalagról és lyukkártyáról is beszélhetünk mint adatforrás és tároló, addig a PC-nél ez nyilvánvalóan nem jöhetett szóba, hisz "személyi" és nem asztalnyi, pláne teherautó méretű gépről beszélünk.
A billentyűzet ami a telexgépekből alakult ki a kezdetekkor 73 gombos volt, ez annyira régi, hogy bár nem egy ilyenem volt, most még önálló képet sem találtam róla, csak egy komplett géppel együtt:




Talán itt is látható, hogy a funkciógombok oldalt találhatók (és csak 10 van belőlük), valamint nincs külön nyíl és számbillentyűzet a jobb oldalon, hanem a NumLock gombbal választható hogy melyik funkciót használjuk.
A monitorok "természetesen monochrome-ok voltak, azaz egyetlen színárnyalatuk volt (általában zöld vagy borostyán) és sok esetben alfanumerikusak, azaz csak betűk és számok megjelenítése volt lehetséges, egyéb képpontoké nem.
Ha már betettem ezt a képet, érdemes megnézni, hogy az eredeti flopi dupla magasságú volt, pontosabban a modern flopik volta fél magasságúak.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Március 6)

Az előzőekben szóltam a memóriáról és a háttértárak egy részéről.
Egy picit boncolgassuk még ezt a két területet.

A számítógépes memória bizonyos szempontból három csoportra osztható: elsődleges, másodlagos, vagy harmadlagos tároló.
Az elsődleges, ami a processzor gyors működését szolgálja, a másodlagos a háttértér, a harmadlagos a biztonsági/archivációs célú mentés.

A nagy gépes korszakban ferritgyűrűre fűzött vezetékeket alkalmaztak elsődleges memóriának (Egy bit - egy gyűrű . Ebből sejthető, hogy akkoriban miért is nem léteztek asztalon elférő méretű számítógépek.) A PC-ben félvezetőket alkalmaznak operatív memóriaként.
Gyakorlatilag két fő csoportja van a csak olvasható *ROM* (read-only memory ) aminek a továbbfejlesztett változata az EPROM és EEPROM (az elektronikusan programozható és újraprogramozható ROM), valamint a *RAM* (random access memory).

Hogy miért kell a ROM?
Ahogy írtam, a számítógép a bekapcsoláskor a 0. memória címen lévő utasítássorozatot kezdi el végrehajtani. Nyilván, hogy ide kell valami minimális utasítássort tenni, különben nem lesz mit végrehajtani. A Spectrum számítógépnél azért volt "csak" 48 kB az elérhető RAM, mert a 64 kB többi részét ez a ROM birtokolta. Ezzel szemben a Commodore a 64 kB RAM egy részébe betöltötte a ROM tartalmat, de az módosítható volt.

Említettem a RAM-ot, de nem magyaráztam meg. A RAM olyan memória, ahová bevihetünk és kiolvashatunk utasításokat/adatokat.
elvben kétféle RAM van, a kezdetekkor használt statikus RAM és a felejtős dinamikus (van persze nemfelejtős RAM is, de ezt egyelőre ne vegyük figyelembe, mert így is szerteágazó a terület). A statikus RAM az un. flip-flop elvet használja (a vasúti piros lámpa esete vagy a bal vagy a jobb lámpa világít). Ehhez minimálisan 2 félvezető elemszükséges (+2 kondenzátor+2 ellenállás) bitenkét, ami egyrészt rengeteg alkatrész (ne feledük 1 bájt 8 bit vagyis 1 MegaBájt több mint 8 millió bit azaz >16 millió tranzisztor, kondenzátor, ellenállás), másrészt működési sebességét tekintve sem a leggyorsabb.
Ezzel szemben a dinamikus RAM-nál bitenként 1 tranzisztor, 1 kondenzátor, 1 ellenállás van, tehát feleannyi feleakkora tápellátási igénnyel és nagyobb gyorsasággal. Igaz cserébe ezeket a RAM-okat állandóan frissíteni kell (kiolvasni a tartalmukat majd visszaírni, mert ahogy a kondenzátor veszít a kapacitásából, úgy veszíti el a tartalmát is a memóriarekesz. Amikor azt halljuk hány Megahertzes a gép RAM-ja akkor nem a tárolási kapacitását, hanem a frissítési sebességet tudhatjuk meg. 
Emlékszünk? a PC kezdeti korszakában a 20 bites címzéssel 1 MB memória volt elérhető, ebből is csak 640 kB volt a RAM terület - legalábbis a DOS alatt. A DOS (Disk Opering System) az egyik első lemezes operációs rendszer volt, amiről még szintén írok később.
Nagyjából átnéztük az elsődleges tárolókat.
A másodlagos tárolókról is beszéltem már ez a merev, vagy a hajlékony lemez amit persze a kisebb működési sebességa megoldást, ellenére bizonyos trükkök segítségével operatív memóriabővítésként is lehetett használni, sőt a Windows a mai napig alkalmazza ezt ha, elfogyna a RAM a gépünkben a feladatok végrehajtása során (erőforrás kezelés!).
A harmadlagos tárolók a biztonsági mentés eszközei ezek általában az optikai vagy szalagos háttértárak. Egyszerűbben szólva a ma CD/DVD írónak illetve DAT magnónak nevezett eszközökről van szó.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Március 6)

Ha már említettem a Microsoft céget és a DOS-t.1980-ban egy Tim Patterson nevű úriember elkezdte kifejleszteni a CP/M nevű *operációs rendszer*t. 
Az operációs rendszer „Olyan programrendszer, amely a számítógépes rendszerben a programok végrehajtását vezérli: így például ütemezi a programok végrehajtását, elosztja az erőforrásokat, biztosítja a felhasználó és a számítógépes rendszer közötti kommunikációt.”
Ennek a CP/M rendszernek a 8086 processzorra írt QDOS változatát Bill Gates még az év vége előtt meg akarta venni egy meg nem nevezett kliense (az IBM) részére.
Mivel az eredeti operációs rendszert nem akarták eladni, Patterson még decemberben átírta és Gates 25 000 $-t fizetett érte és átnevezte MS DOS-nak.
Az MS DOS 1.1 verziója szerén képességekkel bírt, de mégis hatalmas sikert hozott 1982-ben.
Két év múltán a 3.0-s verzió, amely már képes volt a könyvtárak és a merevlemez kezelésére is egészen 32 MB méretig.
Érdekesség, hogy a szinte sehol sem fellelhető 2.0-s változatban a CP/M-ben használt / jelet \ -re változtatta a Microsoft, mert a / jel a különféle utasítások kapcsolóinak használatához kellett. (Pl. a dir utasítás kilistázott egy teljes könyvtártartalmat, de, ha az több volt mint 25 sor, akkor az eleje "elveszett" - leszaladta a 25 soros képernyőről, míg a dir/p -page oldalanként, azaz 25 soronként listázta a tartalmat




, míg a dir/w egy lapon rövid formában, egymás mellett sorolta a könyvtártartalmat.



) 

Mígnem 1984-ben az Apple meg nem jelentette a grafikus felhasználói felületét, amitől a PC-sek is egyből bezsongtak és ők is ilyet akartak, de az MS Windows 1.0-ra 1985-ig várniuk kellett.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Március 9)

*Fájlnév és kiterjesztés.*
A DOS korszakban a klasszikus értelemben vett fájlnév az angol abc betűiből valamint néhány írásjelből (pl ! # $ % & ' ( ) - @ ^ _ ` { } ~) állt.
A hossza legfeljebb 8 karakter, míg a kiterjesztésé 3 karakter.
Miért?
Azért az angol, mert egy cirill karaktert, de még egy ékezetes magyar betűt (pl.ő,ű) nem ismert volna fel minden számítógép, csak az azonos nyelvi és egyéb beállítással rendelkezők. Márpedig a gépek között adatok ás fájlok kompatibilitása (csereszabatossága) nyilvánvalóan az egyik legfontosabb feladat volt. Ez egyébként most is tükröződik az internetes honlapok címeiben. Próbáljuk meg a www.hirkereso.hu és a www.hírkereső.hu címeket beírni. Az első esetben elsőre bejön az oldal, míg a másodiknál az intelligens keresés miatt megjelenik ha várnunk, de ékezetek nélkül a címsorban. A www.magyarorszag.hu és a www.magyarország.hu címeket beütve nincs ilyen időkülönbség, mert a magyar állam mindkét címet beregisztráltatta, a könnyebb elérhetőség miatt.

Vissza a fájlnévhez. Miért nyolc? a válasz sejthető (1 bájt), megjegyzem a könyvtárnév is ugyanezen szabályok alapján volt képezhető.
A könyvtárszerkezet azért kellett, mert rájöttek, hogy ha egy helyre több programrészt "összezsúfolnak", nem fogják tudni, hogy melyek tartoznak össze, pláne, ha másik gépre is át kell vinni a programcsomagot.
A Windows95 megjelenésével ez a 8-as korlát 255-re bővült (1 bájton ennyiféle szám ábrázolható) és már a szóköz (space) is megjelenhetett a fájlnévben. tehát ha többen készítettek valamit, akkor már nem kellett rövidítéseket kitalálni (pl FP_dolg.doc, KB_dolg.doc...), hanem kiírható volt teljességében (Fekete Péter dolgozat.doc, Kis Beáta dolgozat.doc).
Azonban az továbbra is érvényben van, hogy a speciális karakterek nem minden gépen értelmezhetők (pl vmi_∏_Ю.doc).


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Március 11)

*Elérési útvonal, prompt, könyvtárszerkezet, fa struktúra.*

Szó volt a fájlnévről, meg arról is, hogy rájöttek, ha egy helyre többféle szoftvert telepítenek, nem tudják szétválasztani az összetartozó programrészeket. ezért született a könyvtárszerkezet, vagyis egy-egy program (sőt programcsoport) egy helyre legyen letárolva.
Aki bátor és a fájlkezelőben vagy a Total Commander-ben megnézi a "Program Files" vagy akár a "Windows" nevű könyvtárat, abban újabb könyvtárakat talál. Az előbbiben a telepített programokat (persze vannak kivételek, mert a nagy cégek eleve úgy terveztetik a szoftvereiket, hogy azok a gyártó cég nevére utaló könyvtárba kerüljenek), az utóbbiban pedig a gépet üzemeltető fő program alrészeit (pl. system könyvtárat) találhatjuk. Vigyázat, ha netán helyhiány miatt valaki törölni akarná pl ezt a system nevű könyvtárat, azzal a gépét működésképtelenné tenné egy időre (a Windows újratelepítéséig)!

Ez a fajta strukturálás magával hozta azt is, hogy be kellett vezetni az elérési út fogalmát, vagyis azt, hogy egy adott programot hol találhatunk meg.
Egy példa ahhoz, hogy megértsük:
Ha az úti célunk eléréséhez fel kell szállnunk egy buszra, akkor ahhoz tudni kell, hogy hol van a kiindulási pont (azaz hol vagyunk az adott pillanatba) és azt is, hogy hol a végcél, de az nem elég, hogy a 12-es busz 3. megállója és 7. megállója, mert melyik városban (sőt melyik városba, hisz vannak városokat átszelő járatok is) Extrém esetben az ország sem mindegy. Nyilván mást jelent a budapesti és mást a szegedi, pláne a bécsi 12-s busz útvonala.
Tehát, ha valakivel azt közlöm, hogy a 12-es busszal mentem 4megállót a könyvtárig (kocsmáig, moziig...), az a helybélinek elegendő infó, de egy idegennek már korántsem. Az esetünkben az ország a meghajtó (flopi, merevlemez, CD...), a város a tulajdonképpeni főkönyvtár,a járat pedig az alkönyvtár. Nyilván ha azt mondom, hogy a magyarországi, budapesti 12-es busz 3. megállójában szálltam fel, az a helybélieknek szócséplés, de egy idegennek bizony információ. 
(Erről jut eszembe egy frappáns meghatározás:
Mi a különbség a hír és az információ között? 
Ha azt hallom kisiklott egy vonat, az hír. 
De ha azt hallom, hogy rajta volt az anyósom, az már információ, mivel az engem érintő tartalommal bír.)

A számítógép számára nincs "szócséplés" az elérési útvonalat vagy előzetesen belevésem a memóriájába (ezt mindjárt kifejtem), vagy
minden egyes alkalommal közlöm.
Tehát, ha közlök egy utasítást (ami egy belső vagy külső parancs/ ezt is mindjárt elmagyarázom), akkor azt is meg kell adnom, hogy annak a leírása (programja) hol található, különben nem fogja tudni végrehajtani (ahogy tojást is nehéz tojás és serpenyő nélkül sütni).

Arról már volt szó, hogy bekapcsoláskor a számítógép a "0." címre ugrik és az ott található utasításokat egymásután elkezdi végrehajtani ( ez a *boot folyamat*).
A DOS-nál a boot betölti az operációs rendszer főbb részeit és miután minden fontosat végrehajtott, várja az utasításainkat.
Ezt onnét lá(hat)tuk, hogy alapesetben a képernyőn megjelent egy *a:\>* vagy egy *c:\>* jelsorozat. Ezt hívjuk prompt-nak (azaz az épp aktuális helyünknek, szemben a prompt angol jelentésével, ami az azonnalt jelenti, de nincs ellentmondás, mert amit ott megaduk, azt a számítógép "prompt" megpróbálja végrehajtani).
Akkor a, ha hajlékony lemezről és akkor c, ha merevlemezről töltődött be a DOS. A :\ a gyökérkönyvtárat (fő könyvtárat jelenti), míg a csibecsőr az "ide várom az utasítást".
Mivel rengeteg utasítás van amit sokszor és gyakran kell alkalmazni, ezeket egy command.com nevű fájlba belesűrítették. ilyen pl a képernyőtörlés - cls (*cl*ear*s*creen) vagy a könyvtárváltás - cd (*c*hange *d*irectory). Az, hogy milyen parancsok lettek belesűrítve az még az azonos operációs rendszerek verzióiban is eltér(het). A kb 50-90 utasítás durván fele belső a többi külső utasítás.
Hogy miért nem tették mindet bele a command.com-ba? Erre egyszerű a magyarázat: nem fért bele.
A futtatható fájlok háromféle kiterjesztéssel rendelkezhetnek (emlékezzünk a fájlnév 8+3 ből a 3): .com, .exe és .bat.
A gyors futású com (ami a command szó rövidítése) hossza a kezdetekben max 64 KB lehetett, az exe ennél nagyobb is lehetett, viszont a futási sebessége jóval lassabb volt, míg a bat a batch (kötegelt) utasítássorozathoz volt alkalmazható.
Szóval a 64 KB-ba nem fért bele minden és ami nem fért az lett a külső parancs. ilyen pl a format vagy a print.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Március 11)

Ha van lehetőség az indítás (boot) befolyásolására, akkor kell, hogy legyen hozzá eszköz is.
Ez pedig alapvetően 2 fájl: az autoexec.bat és a config.sys.
Az autoexec.bat, ahogy a neve is mutatja - automatikusan elinduló fájl.
Ide kerülnek be azok az utasítások, amelyeket általános érvényűen akarunk használni.

Egy klasszikus rövid autoexec.bat:


@ECHO OFF 
SET PROMPT=$P$G 
SET PATH=C:\BAT;C:\TOOLS;C:\DOS;C:\WINDOWS;C:\NU;C:\TP\BIN;C:\NET 
SET TEMP=C:\TEMP 
SET NU=C:\NU 
NC


Nézzük is végig gyorsan:
Az ECHO (visszhang) arra szolgált, hogy a bevitt és végrehajtott parancsokat kiírja a képernyőre (nyilván azért off, mert felesleges az általunk előre meghatározott utasításokat újra kilistázni a monitoron, persze amikor még nem volt monitora a számítógépeknek...).

A következő, a PROMPT is állítható az egyes betűk jelentése:


$QEgyenlőségjel (=)$$Dollárjel ($)$TAz aktuális idô$DAz aktuális dátum*$P*Az aktuális meghajtó betűjele + a könyvtár, ahol tartózkodunk$VA használt DOS verziószáma$NAz aktuális meghajtó betűjele*$G*Nagyobb-jel (>)$LKisebb-jel (<)$BFüggőleges vonal (|)$_Kocsi-vissza és soremelés (a prompt a következő sorban folytatódik)$EESC (27-es kódú karakter)$HDEL (egy karaktert visszatöröl)

Nyilván nem haszontalan tudni az aktuális meghajtó és könyvtár helyét, ezért a legtöbb esetben a $P$G kombinációt használták.

A PATH a gyakran használt helyeket sorolja fel:

A PATH változó tartalma megadja, hogy amennyiben a COMMAND.COM nem találja meg a beírt parancshoz tartozó futtatható file-t az aktuális könyvtárban, akkor mely könyvtárakat nézze még át, mielőtt "Bad command or file name" hibaüzenetet adna.

A SET TEMP azt a helyet adja, ami a "szemétlerakó". Itt tudnak a programjaink ideiglenes fájlokat létrehozni, amit aztán a programfutás végén törölni illene, de ezt sajna nem mindig teszik meg 100 %-ban.

A SET NU jelen esetben a Norton Utility könyvtárhoz tartozik ami a Norton Commander (*NC*) kiegészítője.
A NC-ről a későbbiek folyamán még sok szó lesz, most elég legyen annyi, hogy a Total Commander DOS-os őse.

Az utolsó sor a Norton Commander-t indítja (ami egy keretprogram).

*Mire jó a CONFIG.SYS?*

A CONFIG.SYS egy egyszerű szövegfájl, amelynek segítségével megadhatjuk, hogy a gép a DOS kerneljét követően milyen ún. *eszközmeghajtó programokat* (device driver) töltsön be a memóriába. A device driverek lehetővé teszik olyan hardver eszközök kezelését, amelyekhez a DOS kernelje nem biztosít közvetlen hozzáférést (ilyen pl. az egér). A device driverek rendszerint .SYS kiterjesztéssel rendelkeznek, de a DOS újabb változataiban már felbukkantak az .EXE kiterjesztésű, egyszerre device driverként és futtatható programként is viselkedő driverek (pl. SMARTDRV.EXE, EMM386.EXE). 


A kernel pedig a rendszermag: az operációs rendszer alapja (magja),


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Március 12)

*Rejtett fájlok, könyvtárak*

Már volt róla szó: 
*A BOOT folyamat* A számítógép bekapcsolását közvetlenül követő esemény, az ún. _"BOOT-folyamat"_. Sorrendje szigorúan meghatározott: 



BIOS + IO.SYS (kernel) 
MSDOS.SYS (alapértelmezésű eszközkezelők) 
CONFIG.SYS (további eszközkezelők) 
COMMAND.COM (parancsértelmező) 
AUTOEXEC.BAT (ún. kötegelt parancsállomány) 

 Tehát, kicsit egyszerűbben a következő történik: 


...a ROM-BIOS végrehajt egy öntesztet (*POST*), 
...majd betöltődik valamelyik háttértárolóról a DOS 
...a parancsértelmező (_command.com_) feladata kiértékelni és végrehajtani a kötegelt parancsállományban (_autoexec.bat_) előírt utasításokat 

...megjelenik a készenléti állapot jelző (_prompt_) és a kurzor 


Ha az io.sys illetve msdos.sys fájlokat "véletlenül" letörölnénk vagy módosítanánk, akkor a számítógép nem tud "elindulni", azaz DOS-osan használhatatlan.
Hogy ezt elkerüljék ezért a fájl DOS-os attribútumok között (a fájlok tulajdonságait, felhasználhatóságát, hatóköreit leíró jelölések az attribútumok, az, hogy milyen attribútumokat vehetnek fel a fájlok, a fájlrendszertől függ) - találunk egy "read only" - csak olvasható és egy hidden - rejtett attribútumot (az egyszerűség kedvéért a továbbiakban kapcsolót).
Értelemszerűen a read only bekapcsolásakor a fájl "csak " olvashatóvá válik és nem lehet módosítani. (Törölni viszont igen!)
A hidden esetén pedig nem is jeleníthető meg az adott fájl (legalábbis egyszerűen nem).
Tehát, ha a fentebb említett két fájlnál bekapcsoljuk a két attribútumot, akkor nagy valószínűséggel nem lesz gond a boot-oláskor (kivéve, ha vírus támadná meg a gépet, de erről is lesz később szó).

De ha már van ilyen kapcsolónk, akkor miért is ne használjuk? Használjuk, de módjával. Ugyanis bizonyos esetekben az operációs rendszerünk számára is láthatatlanná válnak ezek a fájlok és ez által egyben elérhetetlenné is válnak.
Ezért egyszerű paranccsal ezek nem is állíthatók, csak különféle segédprogramokkal (pl DOS navigátor).

Számunkra az a fontos, hogy amennyiben lenne ilyen fájlunk, azt magunktól nem módosítsuk/töröljük. A fejlett programok (vírusellenőrző, commanderek...) pedig maguktól is tudják őket kezelni.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Március 12)

*Ha már szó volt a vírusokról.*

1982-ben az akkor 15 éves amerikai diák, Rich Skrenta úgy döntött, hogy megvicceli ismerőseit, 
ezért írt egy programot,



------------------------>
amely hajlékonylemezek segítségével önmagát terjesztette az Apple II rendszereken. Skrenta célja az volt, hogy megtréfálja a barátait, akik állandóan új játékok miatt nyaggatták. Az Elk Cloner - amely a szakemberek szerint az első bootszektorvírus volt - miután betöltődött, megjelenített a képernyőn egy verset. Semmilyen kárt nem okozott és nem nyúlt bele a szoftverekbe sem.


Mások kétségeiket fejezik ki a jubileummal kapcsolatban, mivel az ARPANET-en már a '70-es évek elején megjelent a Creeper, de senki nem vitatja az Elk személyi számítógépes elsőségét. "Már azelőtt is voltak vírusokra vagy férgekre hasonlító magatartású alkalmazások, amelyeket eredetileg azért írtak, hogy például szétoszthassák a hálózati nyomtatók javításait és frissítéseit" - mondta Candid Wüest, a Symantec szakértője.

A vírusszoftverek készítésének elméleti kezdetei egészen Neumann Jánosig és 1949-ig nyúlnak vissza. Neumann János állította fel ugyanis azt a tézist, miszerint egy számítógépes program képes lehet önmaga reprodukálására. Ezt először a Darwin nevű játék mutatta meg, amelyet a Bell Labs mérnökei fejlesztettek ki. A játékban két program küzdött egymással egy rendszer ellenőrzésének megszerzéséért és megpróbálták felülírni magukat. Egyik regényében John Brunner író is előre jelezte a számítógépes hálózatokban terjedő internetes vírusok veszélyét.







*Apple II* 
 Az első vírus MS-DOS alatt 1986-ban bukkant fel. Két pakisztáni testvér a Brainnek nevezett programot használta szoftverük másolásvédelmeként. A Brain átírta az adathordozók jelét (c)Brainre és szöveget fűzött a bootszektor fájlba. A program körüli botrány több más vírust is megihletett, jött a Lehigh, a Jerusalem, a Cascade és a Miami. Ezek a vírusok a floppykkal, a programok mellett megbújva terjedtek, azonban akkoriban még mégsem lettek annyira széles körben ismertek.

"Amint a példa mutatja, az első vírusok még gyakorlatilag teljesen ártalmatlanok voltak, készítőik kihívásnak érezték megalkotásukat. A programozókat az hajtotta, hogy ők legyenek az elsők, akik képesek egy rendszer ellenőrzésének megszerzésére vagy hogy ők írhassák meg az első széles körben elterjedő kártevőt" - hangsúlyozta Candid Wüest.

Ahogy egyre inkább törekedtek különböző források a vírusok felfedezésére és irtására, a programozók is ötletesebben álcázták vírusaikat, amelyek sokszor teljesen alakot tudtak váltani, hogy elkerüljék a lebukást. 1992-ben a Michelangelo vírus volt az első amely a médiában is nagy vihart kavart, azonban mégsem ment végbe olyan pusztítás, mint amit előre jeleztek. A kilencvenes évek közepén, ahogy egyre inkább terjedni kezdett a Windows operációs rendszer, a vírusok többsége is azt vette már célba. A legnagyobb robbanás az úgynevezett makrovírusok területén volt, ugyanis a Microsoft szövegszerkesztője, a Word ezeknek ideális melegágyat biztosított. Ezek a vírusok sokkal jobban terjedtek, mint a programvírusok, hiszen az ember sokkal több dokumentummal dolgozik, mint szoftverrel.

Aztán az 1990-es évek végén megjelent Melissa, amely letarolta a világot: a vírus a makrovírusi tevékenységet emailben való terjedéssel fűszerezte meg, aminek során belenyúlt az érintett Microsoft Outlook címtárába, majd a benne foglalt emailcímekre szét is küldözgette magát. A Melissa "sikere" javarészt az internet robbanásszerű terjedésének is köszönhető, mivel akkoriban egyre több PC csatlakozott az internetre. Ezt 2000 májusában követte a Loveletter, amely már világszerte milliárdos károkat okozott.

2000 óta már az összes ismert vírus az internetet használja ki a terjedésre, és nem telt el hónap úgy, hogy ne hallatott volna magáról valamilyen mutáns program. Az első vírus, amely a felhasználók hozzájárulása nélkül terjedt el, a SQL-Slammer volt 2003 januárjában, amely a Microsoft SQL Server hibáit használta ki és amely alig fél óra után már 75 000 áldozattal büszkélkedhetett. Közben a világ is megváltozott, és a bűnözők is felismerték az internetben rejlő lehetőségeket. 

2002 környékén döbbentek rá a vírusírók, hogy nemcsak presztízskérdésből lehet kártevőket készíteni, hanem haszonszerzés, zsarolás vagy éppen információszerzés céljából is. A szakember szerint a jövőben már az okostelefonok és a PDA-k sem mentesülhetnek a vírusoktól, trójai férgektől és kémprogramoktól. A mobil készülékek rohamos elterjedése maga után vonja a mobil kártevők elterjedését is.

Az Elk Cloner létrehozója ma már nem büszke a 31 évvel ezelőtti tettére. Azóta volt a Sun, a Netscape és az AOL munkatársa is és megalapította a Topix nevű cégét, mely lokális hírekkel szolgálja ki az olvasókat, köztük a CNN portáljának látogatóit. "Alig tudom elhinni, hogy fejlesztettem kalandjátékokat, operációs rendszert az Apple II számára, és mégis mindenki az első vírus miatt emlékezik meg rólam" - kommentálta a híreket Rich Skrenta.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Március 12)

*És akkor ne maradjanak ki a főbb DOS parancsok sem:*


A legalapvetőbb DOS-parancsok 
*CD/CHDIR* Megjeleníti az aktuális könyvtár nevét, vagy aktuális könyvtárat vált.*COPY* Fájlokat másol egyik helyről a másikra.*DIR* Kilistázza egy könyvtárban található fájlok és alkönyvtárak adatait.*DEL/ERASE* Fájlokat töröl.*HELP* Súgóinformációt ad a Windows parancsairól.*MD/MKDIR* Könyvtárat hoz létre.*MOVE* Fájlokat helyez át egyik könyvtárból a másikba.*PATH* A futtatható fájlok keresési útjának megjelenítése/beállítása.*RD/RMDIR* Egy könyvtár törlése.*PRINT* Egy szövegfájl kinyomtatása.*REN/RENAME* Fájlok átnevezése.*REPLACE* Fájlok felülírása.*TREE* Grafikus formában kilistázza a megadott meghajtó vagy elérési út könyvtárszerkezetét.*TYPE* Megjeleníti egy szövegfájl tartalmát.*XCOPY* Fájlokat és könyvtárszerkezeteket másol.
  
 


Gyakran használt DOS-parancsok 
*CLS* Letörli a képernyőt.*DATE* Beállítja/törli a rendszerdátumot.*EXIT* Kilép a CMD.EXE parancsértelmező programból.*MORE* Egyszerre egy képernyőnyi szöveget jelenít meg.*TIME* Megjeleníti/módosítja a rendszeridőt.
  
 


BATCH-programozáshoz használt DOS-parancsok 
*BREAK* Be/kikapcsolja a CTRL+C billentyű figyelését.*CALL* Parancsfájlból meghív egy másik parancsfájlt.*COMP* Összehasonlítja két fájl vagy fájlcsoport tartalmát.*ECHO* Üzeneteket jelenít meg, vagy ki/bekapcsolja a parancsok visszhangját.*FIND* Szöveges karakterláncot keres a megadott fájlokban.*FINDSTR* Karakterláncot keres a megadott fájlokban.*FOR* A megadott parancsot a kijelölt fájlok mindegyikére végrehajtja.*GOTO* A Windows parancsértelmezőjét a parancsfájl egy címkével ellátott sorára viszi.*IF* Feltételes végrehajtást tesz lehetővé a parancsfájlokban.*PAUSE* A parancsfájl végrehajtásának felfüggesztése és egy üzenet megjelenítése a képernyőn.*POPD* Visszatérés a PUSHD paranccsal mentett könyvtárhoz. PUSHD.*PUSHD* Az aktuális könyvtár nevének mentése, majd váltás a paraméterként megadott könyvtárra.*REM* Megjegyzéseket tartalmazó sorok kulcsszava a parancsfájlokban és a CONFIG.SYS fájlban.*SETLOCAL* A környezeti változásokat lokális módban hajtja végre egy parancsfájlban.*SHIFT* Eltolja a behelyettesíthető paraméterek pozícióját a parancsfájlban.*SORT* Sorba rendezi a bemenetként megadott adatokat.*START* A megadott parancsot vagy programot egy új ablakban hajtja végre.*TITLE* Beállítja a CMD.EXE programot futtató ablak címkéjének szövegét.*VERIFY* Be/kikapcsolja az írási muveletet követo ellenorzést.
  
 


Ritkán használt DOS-parancsok 
*ASSOC* A fájlkiterjesztések társításait jeleníti meg vagy módisítja.*ATTRIB* Megjeleníti/megváltoztatja egy fájl attribútumait.*BCDEDIT* A rendszerindító adatbázisban tárolt tulajdonságok beállítása a rendszerindítás betöltésének vezérlése végett.*CACLS* Megjeleníti és módosítja a fájlok hozzáférési szabálygyűjteményét (ACL).*CHCP* Megjeleníti/beállítja az aktív kódlapot.*CHKDSK* Ellenőrzi a lemezt, és megjeleníti az ellenőrzés eredményét.*CHKNTFS* Megjeleníti vagy módosítja a lemezek ellenőrzését rendszertöltéskor.*CMD* Elindítja a Windows parancsértelmező újabb példányát.*COLOR* A konzol alapértelmezett elo- és háttérszínét állítja be.*COMPACT* Megjeleníti/beállítja az NTFS-partíciókon található fájlok tömörítési jellemzőit.*CONVERT* FAT-köteteket NTFS-kötetekké konvertál. Az aktuális meghajtót nem lehet konvertálni.*DISKCOMP* Összehasonlítja két mágneslemez tartalmát.*DISKCOPY* Egy hajlékonylemez teljes tartalmát átmásolja egy másikra.*DISKPART* A lemezpartíciók tulajdonságait jeleníti meg és konfigurálja.*DOSKEY* E program elindítása után szerkeszteni lehet a parancssort, visszahívni a korábbi Windows-parancsokat és makrókat lehet létrehozni.*DRIVERQUERY* Az aktuális eszközillesztők állapotának és tulajdonságainak megjelenítése.*ENDLOCAL* A környezeti változásokat globális módban hajtja végre egy parancsfájlban.*FC* Összehasonlít két fájlt vagy két fájlhalmazt, és megjeleníti a különbségeket.*FORMAT* Megformáz egy lemezt a Windows rendszerrel való használatra.*FSUTIL* A fájlrendszer tulajdonságainak megjelenítése és konfigurálása.*FTYPE* A fájlkiterjesztés-társításokban szereplő fájltípusokat jeleníti meg vagy módosítja.*GPRESULT* A felhasználó vagy számítógép csoportházirend-információit jeleníti meg.*GRAFTABL* Lehetővé teszi, hogy a Windows grafikus üzemmódban megjelenítsen egy bővített karakterkészletet.*ICACLS* ACL-ek megjelenítése, módosítása, biztonsági mentése vagy visszaállítása fájlokhoz és könyvtárakhoz.*LABEL* Létrehozza, megváltoztatja vagy törli egy lemezkötet címkéjét.*MKLINK* Szimbolikus és rögzített hivatkozások létrehozása.*MODE* Beállítja egy rendszereszköz paramétereit.*OPENFILES* Adott fájlmegosztáson távoli felhasználók által megnyitott fájlok megjelenítése.*PROMPT* A Windows parancssorának módosítása.*RECOVER* Az olvasható információk visszaállítása egy hibás vagy megsérült lemezről.*SET* A Windows környezeti változóinak megjelenítés, értékük beállítása vagy azok törlése.*SC* Szolgáltatások (háttérfolyamatok) megjelenítése és konfigurálása.*SCHTASKS* Programokat vagy parancsokat megadott időpontban történő végrehajtásra jegyez elő.*SHUTDOWN* A számítógép megfelelő helyi vagy távoli leállítását teszi lehetővé.*SUBST* Hozzárendel egy lemezmeghajtó-nevet egy elérési úthoz.*SYSTEMINFO* Gépspecifikus tulajdonságok és beállítások megjelenítése.*TASKLIST* Az összes aktuálisan futó feladat (és szolgáltatás) megjelenítése.*TASKKILL* Futó folyamat vagy alkalmazás leállítása.*VER* Kiírja a DOS/Windows verziószámát.
*VOL* Megjeleníti egy kötet címkéjét és sorozatszámát.
 


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Március 13)

*Még mindig a fájlokról*

[h=2] Azon kívül, hogy egy fájlnak vannak attribútumai, vannak más "jellemzői" is:[/h] Az attribútumokkal szemben a fájlok tulajdonságai általában nem szerkeszthető adatok, ezek a fájlra jellemző adatokat tárolnak.

Windows operációs rendszer alatt a következő módokon tekinthetők meg a fájl tulajdonságai:



Fájl kijelölése > Helyi menü > Tulajdonságok
(Windows Intéző ~ Windows Explorer) Fájl kijelölése > Fájl menü > Tulajdonságok
 [h=3]Fájlméret[/h] A fájlméret megadja, hogy a fájl mekkora területet foglal el annak a meghajtónak az összterületéből, melynek fájlrendszerében elhelyezkedik. Ezt a mennyiséget bájtokban mérjük. Valójában ennél picivel több helyet foglal el minden fájl mert a tárolók un szektorokra vannak osztva (mint a stadionok) és egy egy szektor meghatározott méretű. Ennél a kislemeznél pl a 3 rajz mutatja a szektorokat:




Itt a számok
A 3,5"-es lemez belső felépítése: 



írásvédelem
hub
ablak
műanyag tok
papír védőborítás
mágneslemez
*szektor*
 
A merevlemez annyival bonyolultabb, hogy az első körben partíciókra van osztva (legalább egyre), ami önálló meghajtójelet is kaphat.
Ezért van az, hogy előfordulhat olyan, hogy bár csak egy merevlemezünk van a gépben, mégis lehet két merevlemezes meghajtónk. Ezt tipikusan ott használják, ahol a programokat és az adatokat külön partícióra teszik, mert így egy esetleges újrainstallálásnál biztos megmaradnak az adataink.
Visszatérve a fájlméretre, minden fájl n db szektort foglal el és az utolsót nem biztos, hogy kitölti. Egy 4 kB-os szektorméret esetén a 20 és a 200 bájtos fájl is egy szektor foglal el (és ott marad a 4096 bájtból a zöme üresen), egy 5 kb-os fájl viszont 2*4, azaz 8 kb-ot foglal el. Ebből látszik, hogy egyrészt, ha kicsi szektorokat kreálunk, akkor sok kell belőlük,ami bizony "hozzáférési idő" növekedés, de kevés megy kárba, ha viszont nagyokat, akkor nem kell sok szektort kezelnünk (mert bizony valaminek kezelnie is kell), de sok lehet a helyveszteség. Sőt, ha a fájlokat amúgy is "darabokra "törtük és így tároljuk, azok nem egymás mellett lesznek, mint a mama lekvárja a spájzban, hanem össze-vissza. Hogyan lehet mégis megtalálni? Erre találták ki a FAT táblát (a FAT a File Allocation Table rövidítése), ahol egyrészt rögzítjük a fájlok első darabjának a helyét és a fájl méretét. Aztán az adott fájldarab végéből majd a gépünk megtudhatja, hogy hol a következő darab.
ez az elgondolás lehetővé tette a fájlok gyors felírását a lemez(ek)re, viszont az olvasási idő igencsak megnőhetett, főként ha sok fájl lett letárolva. akik régebbi motorosok, azok emlékeznek még arra a korszakra, amikor "belassult a merevlemez". Ekkor kellett a jó öreg "defragmentálás"-hoz (töredezettség mentesítéshez) folyamodni. Ez a fájldarabokat egymás melletti szektorokba rendezte át, hogy gyorsan lehessen őket kiolvasni és ne kelljen keresgélni a darabokat.

Most viszont térjünk vissza a fájl tulajdonságokhoz:

[h=3]Elérési út[/h] Már volt szó róla röviden. Megadja, hogy az adott fájl eléréséhez mely könyvtárakon át kell navigálni. Első karaktere a meghajtó betűjele, a további karakterek adják meg az alkönyvtárak nevét kocsi-vissza (backslash) - *\* - karakterrel elválasztva.
Pl.: C:\User\Documents\
Érdekesség, hogy a meghajtó jelét nem kötelező megadni, ha az épp az aktuális meghajtó (a fenti példában a c

Pl.: \User\Documents\

[h=3]Dátumadatok[/h] 

*Létrehozás *dátuma: Azt a dátumot és időpontot adja meg, amikor a fájlt a rendszerben létrehozták. Ez az adat soha nem változik meg.
*Módosítás *dátuma: A fájl legutóbbi módosításának dátumát adja meg. Ez az adat minden módosításkor megváltozik.
*Hozzáférés *dátuma: Azt a dátumot adja meg, amikor valamely felhasználó legutóbb hozzáfért a fájlhoz.

Miért van külön módosítás és hozzáférés?
Mert sok esetben csak "olvasunk" egy fájlt, de nem módosítjuk (pl az io,sys-t és az msdos.sys-t minden bekapcsoláskor).


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Március 14)

*A jó öreg NC...*

A DOS-os érában az autoexec.bat-ok 99%-a az NC-re , azaz a Norton Commander keretprogramra végződött.

Általában bárhonnan el lehetett indítani, gyakorlatilag minden PC-n volt valamilyen verziója. Indítási parancsa: NC. Ha erre nem indult volna, akkor meg kellett keresni a NORTON, vagy az NC nevű alkönyvtárt és onnan próbálkozni.

*Indító vagy Fő képernyő**

Bejelentkezés után egyből a program főképernyője fog megjelenni. A felső sorban egy úgynevezett menüsor jelenik meg, melyben a legfőbb lehívható parancs-csoportok láthatók. A képernyő legnagyobb részét a program két ablakja foglalja el, alapértelmezésben kék-fehér színekkel. Az alulról második sorban egy DOS-prompt parancssor jelenik meg, ahol az összes hagyományos DOS-parancs beírható és végre is hajtódik. A legalsó sorban a billentyűzeten legfelül található funkció-billentyűk benyomására végrehajtódó parancsok (rövidítései) vannak. 



*A Norton Commander főképernyője*

*Az ablakok felépítése*


Alapértelmezésben a két ablakban tartalomjegyzékek, illetve valamilyen típusú információk találhatók. Ha a tartalomjegyzék jelenik meg, akkor az ablak tetején az ottani könyvtár útvonala (*PATH*) jelenik meg inverzen kiírva. Ha túl hosszú az útvonal, akkor rövidít a program, nevezetesen az útvonal elejét és végét írja csak ki, közöttük pár ponttal. A tartalomjegyzék vagy _ név.kiterjesztés_ formában jelenik meg, vagy az összes adattal együtt. Az ablak alján ebben az esetben azon fájl összes adata jelenik meg, amelyre utoljára mutatott a _cursor_. (név, kiterjesztés, hossz, dátum, idő) Említésre került a _cursor_. Egy *DOS*-hoz hasonló _cursor_ van itt is, a Norton Commanderben. A két ablak közül az egyik aktív. Közöttük a TAB billentyűvel lehet ugrálni oda-vissza. Mindig csak az aktív ablak tetején lévő útvonal van negatívban kiíratva, valamint az aktív fájl van kiemelve szintén fordított kiírással, úgynevezett "fénymutatóval". Ha több fájl van az adott könyvtárban, mint amennyi elfér a képernyőn, akkor a nyíl-billentyűk, valamint a *Page Up* és a *Page Down* segítségével lehet oldalra, illetve fel-le mozogni. Ismétlésként: csak az aktív fájl összes adata van az ablak aljában részletezve. (Alapesetben!) 

*A felső menüsor / Left (bal oldal) menü*







*[SIZE=-1]6.2. ábra: Left menü[/SIZE]*A felső menüsorra az *F9*-es billentyűvel lehet felugrani. Alapesetben az *F9*-es billentyűvel a LEFT menü-parancsra lehet felugrani. Ekkor a LEFT inverzen jelenik meg, majd egy ENTER vagy egy lefelé nyíl leütésével gördül le a teljes menüsor. A menüsor alapvetően 3 részre oszlik, melyek egy-egy vízszintes vonallal különülnek el. A felső rész menüpontjai: *Brief:*

Tömörített kiírás a bal oldali ablakban. (DOS-ban lásd: DIR /W parancs) *Full:*

Teljes könyvtárszerű kiírás a bal oldali ablakban. (DOS-ban lásd: DIR, illetve DIR /P)
 *Info:*

Alapvető információ kiírása a bal oldali ablakban. Ezek: a Norton Commander verziószáma és ideje. A gép összes és szabad memóriája, az összes és a szabad tárkapacitás a jobb oldali ablakban lévő lemezen, a jobb oldali fájlok és a könyvtárak száma, valamint mérete. A jobb oldali lemez neve és szériaszáma, valamint az esetleges könyvtár-információs fájl. *Tree:*

Fa-struktúra a jobb oldali ablakban lévő lemezen, az aktuális könyvtár fénymutatóval kiemelve. Ebben a pontban egy különlegességre szeretném felhívni a figyelmet. Ugyanis itt lehetőség van a Tree-panelben a fel-le billentyűkkel járkálva egy egyszerű könyvtárváltásra! (DOS-ban lásd: TREE) *Quick View:*

A jobb oldali aktuális fájl gyors-nézete, ha ez lehetséges. Nem minden fájltípusra működik, gyakorlatilag csak a fontosabb szövegesekre jó. Másik megnézési módszer(ek) is van(nak).*Compressed File:*

Ha a jobb oldalon egy tömörített fájl az aktuális, akkor ezt "szétszedve" mutatja be. Egy erős géppel gyakorlatilag azonnal szétszedi az fájlt, de gyengébb gép esetén várni kell. Működő kiterjesztések: ARJ, ZIP. Alapértelmezésben RAR-ra csak a későbbiekben működött!*Find file panel:*

Találd meg a fájlokat mutató panelt. *Directory Information:*

A szemközti panelon mutatott könyvtár információi. Alapértelmezésben a szemközti oldal fénymutatóval megjelölt könyvtárát összegzi. Megmutatja az esetleges alkönyvtárak számát, összes méretét, valamint a teljes másoláshoz szükséges 1.2, illetve 1,44 MB-os floppy-k számát. A másoláskor egyszerű DOS-béli COPY parancsot kell érteni, nem pedig valamilyen tömörítővel összerakott állományt. *Link:*







*[SIZE=-1]Link menü ablaka[/SIZE]*Két számítógép közvetlen összekapcsolása egy megfelelő kábellel. A részletes beállításhoz több minden szükséges. Először is fizikailag kell egy* RS-232*-es (népszerű nevén soros) kábel, valamint az, hogy mindkét gép hard disk-jén legyen ugyanolyan verziójú Norton Commander. Ekkor a két gépet kábellel összekapcsolva kell a beállításokat pontosan elvégezni. Mindkét gépen ki kell választani a kapcsolattartó ki-bemenetet, ami alapértelmezésben max. 8-féle lehet. 4 darab soros (Serial ports: COM1, COM2, COM3, COM4), illetve 4 darab párhuzamos (Parallel ports: LPT1, LPT2, LPT3, LPT4). Aki pontosan ismerte gépe hátuljának kiosztását, annak ez a beállítás nem okozott gondot. Aki nem, az sajnos próbálkozhatott.
Az általános az volt, hogy egy gépben 2 soros és egy párhuzamos (printer) port volt.
 Általában az alacsonyabb, 1-2-es portoknál szokás a hátulsó kivezetést megoldani, így a próbálkozást érdemes volt onnan kezdeni. Még egy dolgot feltétlenül be kellett állítani: az egyik gép mester üzemmódban (_Master_), míg a másik szolga üzemmódban (_Slave_) dolgozott. A Slave-gép billentyűzetét ilyenkor kiiktatja a kapcsolati program, csak a Master billentyűzete él. A kapcsolatot a "Link" felirat-billentyű lenyomásával hozhatjuk létre a két gépen kb. egyszerre és a Master gépen a Norton Commander "Link" menüpontjában szakíthatjuk meg. A Master gép Norton Commanderének paneljeiben ugyanúgy behívhatók lesznek a Slave gép drive-jai, mintha a saját gépen belül lenne az a meghajtó. Tény, hogy ez nem a létező leggyorsabb másolási módszer, főleg, ha a lassabb soros kábellel kötjük össze a két gépet. Viszont óriási előnye, hogy ha egy darab gép hard diskjén tökéletesen beállítottunk minden programot, minden jellemzővel, joggal, stb.; akkor nem kell ugyanezt megcsinálni az összes többi gépen is. A Link kapcsolatot én például a számítógéptermünk felújításaiban szoktam elég alaposan kihasználni. *On/Off:*

A bal oldali panel ki-be-kapcsolása. Gyors billentyű kód: CTRL+F1._Elválasztó vonal!_ *Name:*

Név szerinti rendezés a bal oldali ablakban. Gyors-kód: CTRL+F3. (DOS-ban lásd: DIR /ON) *Extension:*

Kiterjesztés szerinti rendezés a bal oldali ablakban. Gyors-kód: CTRL+F4. (DOS-ban lásd: DIR /OE) *Time:*

Keletkezési dátum szerinti rendezés a bal oldali ablakban. Gyors-kód: CTRL+F5. (DOS-ban lásd: DIR /OD) *Size:*

Méret szerinti rendezés a bal oldali ablakban. Gyors-kód: CTRL+F6. (DOS-ban lásd: DIR /OS) *Unsorted:*

Rendezetlenség a bal oldalon. (Avagy ahogy a gép magának tárolja.) Gyors-kód: CTRL+F7._Elválasztó vonal!_ *Re-read:*

A bal oldali panel újra olvasása. *Filter:*

Szűrő beállítása a bal oldali panelon. *Drive:*

Meghajtó váltása a bal oldalon. Gyors-kód: ALT+F1. (DOS-ban lásd: A:, B:, C:, ... ) 

*Felső menüsor / File (fájl) menü*







*[SIZE=-1]Fájl menü[/SIZE]**Help:*

(Angol nyelvű) mindenre kiterjedő, nagyon jól érthető segítség a Norton Commanderhez. Gyors-kód: F1. *User Menu:*

A felhasználó által definiált menü. Gyors-kód: F2. *View:*

Az aktuális fájl megnézése a Norton Commander fájl-nézőjével. Tapasztalatom szerint aránylag jó sebességgel mutatja meg a fájl-ok döntő többségét. A szövegfájl-okkal (TXT, BAT, PRG, PAS, C) semmi baja, de a bonyolultabb WinWord dokumentumok (DOC) már némi gondot okozhatnak a megjelenítőnek, lévén, hogy nem vagyunk Windows környezetben. Adatbázis fájl-ok többségét jól megérti (DBF, 123) , de a komolyabb adatstruktúrákkal már gondjai (XLS, XLA) vannak.
 Előfordulhat, hogy csak a mezők értékeinek első része jelenik meg, esetleg ki is maradhatnak egyes mezők. A grafikus fájl-ok egy részével szintén eredményesen megbirkózik (GIF, JPG) , de a túlságosan egzotikus grafikus állományokat (TFG, TGA, PSD,...) csak szövegesen hajlandó megmutatni. (DOS-ban lásd: TYPE) *Edit:*

Aktuális fájl javítása, szerkesztése. Csak egyszerű szöveges állományok esetén működik. Mivel ezzel egy önálló fejezet foglalkozik, így most nem szeretném részletezni. Gyors-kód: F4. *Copy:*

Aktuális fájl, vagy a kijelölt fájl-ok másolása (alapesetben) a másik ablakba, különben meg egy begépelhető helyre. Óriási előnye a DOS-béli COPY-val szemben, hogy Gyors-kód: F5. (DOS-ban lásd: COPY ) *Rename or move:*

Aktuális fájl átnevezése, vagy a kijelölt fájl-ok mozgatása. Gyors-kód: F6. (DOS-ban lásd: REN, illetve MOVE ) *Make Directory:*

Könyvtár létrehozása az aktuális ablakban mutatott meghajtó aktuális könyvtárában, ha még nincs ugyanilyen nevű alkönyvtár. Gyors-kód: F7. (DOS-ban lásd: MD ) *Delete:*

Aktuális fájl, vagy a kijelölt fájl-ok törlése. Törlés előtt egy biztonsági rákérdezés. Gyors-kód: F8. (DOS-ban lásd: DEL, illetve ERASE ) *Split/Merge:*

Kettő, vagy több fájl egymás után fűzése. Gyors-kód: CTRL+F10. 
_Elválasztó vonal!_ *Fájl attributes:*

Fájl-ok különleges jelzőinek (attribútumainak) beállítása. _Elválasztó vonal!_ *Select Group:*

Fájl-ok csoportjának kiválasztása. Alapbeállítása: **.**, de ezen igen könnyű változtatni és érdemes is ezt a változtatást megcsinálni, ha például csak az EXE kiterjesztésűek kellenek. Gyors-kód: Szürke plusz. *Deselect Group:*

Fájl-csoportok kiválasztásának törlése. Alapbeállítása: **.**, de ezen igen könnyű változtatni és érdemes is ezt a változtatást megcsinálni, ha például csak az EXE kiterjesztésűek kellenek. Gyors-kód: Szürke mínusz. *Invert Selection:*

Fájl-ok inverz kiválasztása. Gyors-kód: szürke csillag. *Restore Selection:*

Fájl-ok kiválasztásának törlése. 
_Elválasztó vonal!_ *Quit:*

Kilépés a Norton Commanderből egy rákérdezéses jóváhagyás után. Gyors-kód: F10.

*Felső menüsor / Disk (lemez) menü*







*[SIZE=-1]Disk menü[/SIZE]**Copy Diskette:*

Floppy másolása. Nagyon hasznos floppy-k teljes tartalmának változtatás nélküli , igény szerinti példányszámban történő, átmásolása céljából. (Source: forrás; Target: cél) *Format Diskette:*

Floppy formázása. (Drive: meghajtó; Size: méret; Options: opciók; Format Type: formázási típus)
 Tapasztalataim szerint kb. azonos ideig formázza a hagyományos floppy-kat, mint a DOS-béli FORMAT. (DOS-ban Lásd: FORMAT) *Label Disk:*

Meghajtó címének megváltoztatása. (DOS-ban lásd: LABEL ) _Elválasztó vonal!_ *Network Utilities:*

Hálózati parancsok, adatok. Itt nem kerül részletezésre! Gyors-kód: SHIFT+F2. _Elválasztó vonal!_ *Disk Cleanup:*

Lemez megtisztítása régi szemetektől, elavult fájl-októl.Gyors-kód: SHIFT+F1. 

*Felső menüsor / Commands (parancsok) menü*







*[SIZE=-1]Commands menü[/SIZE]**NCD Tree:*

Norton Change Directory (DOS-szerű) fa-struktúrája. Előnye: gyors keresést, könyvtárváltást tesz lehetővé. Gyors-parancs: ALT+F10.*Find File:*

Fájl, vagy fájl-ok keresése. Nagyon hasznos lehetőség! Gyors-parancs: ALT+F7. *History:*

Régebbi parancsok,... újbóli felsorolása. Gyors-parancs: ALT+F8. *EGA lines**:*

Sűrített mód és a normál mód közötti oda-vissza kapcsolás. Az idősebbek a sűrített módot nem igen szerették használni, mivel a felhasználó szeme itt nem jól igazodik ki, mivel a hagyományos karaktermérethez szokott (50/25 sor). Gyors-parancs: ALT+F9.





* Az NC leírásának gerincét Tamás Ferenc a Számtech alapjai könyv alapján készítettem. Köszönet érte.
**A képernyő felbontása a DOS-ban kötött volt, a Windowsban azonban már lehetett módosítani,ha a gép erőforrásai lehetővé tették. (alapban 640*480).

Érdekesség, hogy elvben a Norton nem volt ingyenes program, mégis szinte mindenkinek volt "Nortonja".
Amikor a szoftverekért komolyan elkezdtek pénzt kérni sok ingyenes verziója jelent meg pl. a Volkov Commander. Amikor pedig a Windows-ban is igény mutatkozott egy kétablakos fájlkezelőre, akkor megjelent a leánykori néven Windows Commander-ként ismert progi, amit ma Total Commander néven találunk meg a (sajnos) fizetős piacon.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Március 16)

*Az örök harc a tárhely hiányával....*

Mióta - jó 30 éve - megjelent a PC (Personal Computer, azaz Személyi Számítógép, de érthető okokból nem a magyar rövidítése terjedt el), szinte állandóan harc van a több memóriáért és tárhelyért.
A kezdeti 640 kB, ami ugye a 10*-e volt a C64 memóriaméretének. elegendőnek tűnk hosszú-hosszú időre.
Azonban a különböző boot folyamatok ebből annyit vettek el, hogy mire az NC betöltődött, mintegy 440-450 kB-nyi memória maradt szabadon. A háttértárolók kapacitását pedig a kezdeti egy oldalnyi 160 kB-ról nyilván növelni kellett, hisz ha a fenti memóriatartalmit ki akarta valaki (pontosabban valami, azaz egy program) menteni, ahhoz 3 lemez is kellhetett, de még a 360 kB-os kétoldalas sem volt elegendő egy nagyobb - memóriában tárolt adatmennyiség rögzítésére. Az 1,2 Mb-os lemezek megjelenésével már ki lehetett menteni a teljes memóriatartalmat, de időközben a programkészítők is rájöttek atrra, hogy nem kell egy teljes adattáblát a memóriába betölteni, ha csak egy részével akarunk dolgozni, tehát úgy írták a programokat, hogy azok akár 2-3 MB (tudom ma már megmosolyogtatóan kis, de akkor még óriásinak számító) adathalmot is kezelni tudtak. A merevlemez megjelenése persze már erre is megoldást jelentett egy ideig, viszont felvetett egy újabb gondot: hogyan vigyem át az adataim egy másik gépre, ha a fájlok nagyobbak mint 1,2 MB?
A nyolcvanas éve végén egy - akkor zseniális, ám tragikus keveset élt - programozó készített két programot, amely matematikai algoritmusok segítségével tömörítette (pkzip) illetve kitömörítette (pkzip) a fájlokat.
Mi is az a tömörítés?
Az *adattömörítés* a számítógépes tudományágak egy területe, melynek célja az adatok feldolgozása oly módon, hogy azok minél kevesebb helyet foglaljanak, vagy minél gyorsabban lehessen őket továbbítani. Ez azért lehetséges, mert a valós világ adatai többnyire igen redundánsan és nem a lehető legtömörebb formában reprezentálódnak.
Alapvetően kétféle adattömörítési megoldás létezik:


A veszteségmentes tömörítés
Veszteséges tömörítés
Adott hibaarányú tömörítés
 
 Egyik igen egyszerű módja a tömörítésnek például a futamhossz-tömörítés, amikor is egymást követő adatokat egyetlen kóddal és az előfordulás számával helyettesítünk. Ez példa a veszteségmentes tömörítésre is, amikor a tömörített adatból később egy fordított eljárással pontosan visszanyerhető az eredeti adat. Az olyan adatoknál, mint a szöveges dokumentumok (néhány esettől eltekintve), követelmény a veszteségmentes tömörítés, hiszen akár egyetlen bit változás is megváltoztathatja a szöveg jelentését.

Más esetekben – például hangok vagy képek tömörítésénél – csekély, a felhasználó számára nem észrevehető veszteség megengedhető, ilyenkor tehát veszteséges eljárások is alkalmazhatók. Ezen gyakorta jelentkező esetek a tömörítés hatásosságára széles választékot kínálnak a felhasználónak, attól függően, hogy inkább kevéssé tömörített, jó minőségű, vagy jobban tömörített, de nagyobb veszteséget hagyó tömörítési eljárást kíván alkalmazni. Az ehhez hasonló esetekben, tehát képek vagy hangok tömörítésénél egyúttal az emberi érzékszervek érzékenysége határozhatja meg az adattömörítés módját, hisz megengedhető olyan veszteség, amely számunkra nem észrevehető változást okoz.


A lényeg, hogy a pkzip nyomdokán sok más és többet is nyújtó tömörítőprogramot hoztak létre, melyek képesek voltak a tömörített fájlt "darabolni" is, azaz adott méretű több részből álló fájldarabokra bontani. Ez manapság azért lehet fontos, mert pl, ha a dat.hu-ra valaki fel akar tenni egy fájlt, azt ugyan megteheti egyben is, de letölteni ingyenesen csak 200 MB méretig lehetséges (van ahol ez a határ 100 MB, van, ahol 400 MB). Akkoriban viszont a hajlékonylemez mérete volt a korlát.
Az egyik legelterjedtebb az *ARJ* (*A*rchived by *R*obert *J*ung) formátum lett ami a közhiedelemmel ellentétben nem ingyenes, de a Net-en és a PC-s újságokban mindig található 1 hónapig ingyen használható verziója.
Használata arj a megh:tomnev mittom [kapcsolók]
az a - az add, azaz add hozzá
a megh: a meghajtó betűjele, ahová tömörítünk
a tomnev a létrehozandó tömörített fájl neve (kiterjesztése automatikusan arj lesz)
a mittom a tömörítendő fájlok felsorolása (pontosan, kiterjesztéssel együtt!)
a [kapcsolók] módosítják a tömörítés mikéntjét

Bár ma ezt már nem kell tudnunk, mert a Windows alatt kis ikonok segítenek, hogy hogyan dolgozzon a tömörítő, de anno - álmából felkeltve is tudta aki gyakran használta, hogy a -va kapcsoló pl az automatikus tömörítést jelentette darabolva a meghajtó méretének megfelelően tehát az arj a a:tomnev *.txt - va utasítássor az adott könyvtárban lévő összes txt fájlt kimenti az a hajlékonylemezes meghajtóra úgy, hogy, ha a tömörített fájl mérete nagyobb mint a lemez kapacitása, akkor több lenmezre darabol.

A kibontás az arj e tömnev mitkitom utasítással vagy az 
arj x tömnev mehgh:mitkitom utasítással történt, ahol az e (*e*xtract) a tömöríts ki az "adott könyvtárba"-t,az x (e*x*tact with directory) a tömörítsd ki az "alkönyvtáraival együtt"-et jelent, a mitkitom, pedig a mely fájlokat tömörítsen ki-re utalt.

Értelemszerűen a mittom és a mitkitom elhagyása azt jelentette, hogy az adott könyvtárban lévő összes fájlra vonatkozik az utasítás.
Az előbb az x kapcsán szóvba került, hogy alkönyvtáraival együtt, nyilván ennek van tömörítő párja is, ha a hozzá teszük a -r kapcsolót is a sor végéhez.
Ezek alapján, ha valakinek még nem borult lila köd az agyára a sok kapcsoló meg rövidítés dacára, az ki tudja silabizálni, hogy az 
arj a a:dos c:\dos\*.* -r -va utasítás a merevlemez DOS könyvtárát (annak alkönyvtáraival együtt) kimenti az a meghajtóra automatikusan darabolva. Ma ezt már nem kell "fejből tudni", de akkoriban ezt szinte mindenk kjvülről fújta aki a DOS könyvtárát át akarta telepíteni a barátja gépére.*

* Felhívom a figyelmet, hogy nem a betöltéskori is.sys és msdos.sys boot fájlokról van szó, hanem a 15. beírásomban felsorolt külső dos parancsokat végrehajtó utasítások könyvtáráról. (az előbbi két utasítást és a sys: meghnev parancssorra hajtotta végra a DOS 3.3 verziójától kezdve.)


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Március 18)

*A Windows*

[h=3]Kezdetek[/h] A Microsoft az Apple cég operációs rendszerének alapötletét felhasználva kezdte el kifejleszteni az ablaktechnikán alapuló rendszerét, a Windows-t. A rendszer a DOS után forradalmian újnak számított, sikere pedig a konkurenciához képest alacsony árában volt keresendő. Az 1.0-s után a 3.0-s rendszer megjelenése jelentett igazán nagy durranást, amikor a konkurens cég majdnem csődbe is ment. A ma már kevéssé ismert Windows 1.0 felületét a Microsoft a Xerox által kifejlesztett koncepciók alapján készítette el, részben lemásolva az Apple cég aktuálisan használt operációs rendszerének működését. A fejlesztés jelentős részét teszi ki más cégek által kifejlesztett technológiák felhasználása (vagy azért, mert a technológia nem volt levédve, vagy mert felvásárolták az adott cégeket).

A kezdeti 16 bites verziók (1.0-3.1) illetve a kezdeti (nem NT-alapú) 32 bites verziók (Windows 95, Windows 98, Windows ME) a kényelmet és a teljesítményt tartották szem előtt a biztonsággal szemben. Ezeknek a verzióknak nem volt szofisztikált jogosultsági rendszere. A Windows NT vonal kliensekre szánt tagjai (Windows NT, Windows 2000, Windows XP, Windows Vista) már olyan architektúrával és biztonsági rendszerrel rendelkeznek, amely összemérhető a bevált Unix jellegű rendszerekkel (Linux+GNU, BSD)









[h=3]Rendszerbiztonság[/h] A korai Windows verziók közismerten, a Unix szellemiséggel ellentétben nem követelték meg a preemptív, azaz egy legalább Intel-386-os szintű processzort. A 3.1-es verziót is még felbootolt DOS-ból kellett indítani (azaz előbb a DOS indult és abból a Windows win vagy win/r esetleg win/s paranccsal), de egy legalább 386-os processzor esetén már úgynevezett _enhanced mode_ üzemmód is elérhető volt. Ezen _enhanced mode_ még csak részlegesen volt preemptív, azaz bizonyos esetekben az elszabadult programokat azok együttműködése hiányában is meg lehetett fékezni.

Egy ritka kép:



(Még nem találkoztam élő emberrel aki a 2-es Windows verziót futtatta volna a gépén.)


[h=3]Microsoft Windows for Workgroups 3.11[/h] A Microsoft kiadott egy Windows for Workgroups 3.11 nevű verziót, amely 1993 novemberében jelent meg, és a Windows 3.1 javításának tekinthető. Ebben a verzióban már megjelent egy alapszintű multimédia támogatottság illetve a TrueType betűtípusrendszer. Később még megjelent egy Windows 3.2 is, de azt csak Kínában forgalmazták.

Egyúttal megjelent a hosszú ideig (szinte napjainkig) élő Win logo:







[h=3]A Win9x sorozat[/h] Ezt követően eltelt pár év, mire megjelent a Windows 95. Sok dolgot a 95-ből örökölt meg a Windows 98, melynek a második kiadása, a Windows 98SE volt igazán sikeres, és nem egy gépen a mai napig fellelhető. A Windows NT leginkább vállalati körökben aratott nagy sikert, elsősorban rendkívüli stabilitása miatt. A Windows Me (Millennium Edition) rendszerek csak rövid időre tűntek fel. A Windows ME már képes volt a Windows-rendszerfájlok védelmére és illetéktelen módosítás után a visszaállításukra, ennek ellenére rengeteg kritika érte megbízhatatlansága miatt, ezt még a Microsoft is elismerte. Ezután 2000-ben jelentkezett a Windows 2000, melynek célja az volt, hogy összefonja az NT és 9x vonalat.









[h=3]Windows NT és XP[/h] A Windows NT vonal működését, rendszermagját úgy tervezték újra, hogy a fenti biztonsági hiányosságokat kiküszöbölhetővé váljanak. Ennek megfelelően nemcsak hogy fájl szintű Hozzáférés Vezérlő Lista (HVL – Access Control List – ACL) alapú jogosultságkezelést kaptak az NT vonal tagjai, hanem a "minden objektum" elvet felhasználva HVL adható tetszőleges objektumhoz, legyen az egy folyamat, egy szál, egy eszközmeghajtó, egy szinkronizációs objektum vagy akár egy osztott memória régió. Megjegyzendő, hogy a „_nemcsak hogy fájl szintű_” biztonsági elemek Unixban mindig is léteztek, mert ott a „_Unixban minden dolog egy fájl_” irányelv szerint az imént felsorolt objetumok egy-egy látszólagos fájlal vannak nevesítve. Ezzel a fejlett biztonsági mechanizmussal az NT vonal kliensekre szánt tagjai (Windows NT, Windows 2000, Windows XP, Windows Vista), illetve a szerverekre szánt tagjai (Windows NT Server, Windows 2000 Server, Windows Server 2003, Windows Server 2008) is rendelkeznek. A szerver verziók a jogosultságok központi kezelését is lehetővé teszik a szervezeten belül. A Microsoft a kezdeti biztonsági problémák elhárítására alkotta a _Biztonságos számítógépezés_ kezdeményezést.

A Windows XP (a név eredete: experience = élmény) 2001-es megjelenése óta három nagyobb javításon (SP1, SP2 és SP3) esett át. A Windows XP-nek megjelent egy 64-bites verziója is, amely – mivel csak 64 bites meghajtóprogramokat képes kezelni – a driverek hiánya miatt nem túl széles körben használatos, továbbá nem érhető el rá a harmadik szervizcsomag. A terméktámogatás 2014-ig garantált, hiszen napjainkban ez a legelterjedtebb operációs rendszer. Az XP a rengeteg - elsősorban biztonsági jellegű - probléma ellenére a Microsoft egyik legsikeresebb operációs rendszerének tekinthető (a problémák nagy része a Service Pack 1-3 javítócsomagokkal, valamint az Internet Explorer használatának mellőzésével különben is orvosolható volt). 2010-ben, jóval a következő verziók megjelenése után, a Windows felhasználók többsége még mindig az XP-t használta, és számos felmérés szerint a világ legelterjedtebb operációs rendszerévé vált, legalábbis az egyszerű (nem vállalati) felhasználók körében (a becslések szerint ezek kb. 60-70%-a XP-t használ).




és talán az egyik legismertebb indítókép:





[h=3]Windows Vista[/h] A hosszú halasztások után 2007-ben debütált Windows Vista rendszer stabil(abb)nak és biztonságos(abb)nak mondható az eddigieknél. A jövőről elmondható, hogy a szoftvergyártók a cégeknek szánt funkciógazdag és a háztartásoknak szánt szép rendszereket egyre inkább összemossák, így elég gépigényes rendszerek születnek. 2008 tavaszán erre az operációs rendszerre is adtak ki Service Pack-et, ennek telepítése mindenképp ajánlott.
A Windows Vista rendszert a szakemberek, valamint a felhasználók többsége a Microsoft egyik legkiábrándítóbb Windows családjának ítélte. Többek között az XP-hez képest meglehetősen leromlott rendszerigény/teljesítmény arány, s emellett az XP rendszerrel való (in)kompatibilitási gondok is bosszantották az asztali számítógépek tulajdonosait. Meg amit nem nagyon hangoztatnak, hogy a Microsoft abba az irányba kezdett el fejleszteni, hogy 1 db processzor fogja ellátni a feladatokat egyre növekvő sebességgel (ám a gyártók technikai okok miatt a 3 GHz sebességtartományban megálltak és elkezdték a többmagos processzorokat beletenni a számítógépeikbe).









[h=3]Windows 7[/h] A Windows Vista után megjelent a Windows 7 is, 2009 októberében megérkezett az első magyar (teljes) verzió. A rendszer rengeteg újítással, új GUI-val (Grafikus felhasználói felület) büszkélkedhet, és teljesítményét tekintve is előnyös az otthoni számítógéphasználók szempontjából. A Windows 7-tel kompatibilis programok teljes skálája megtekinthető a következő weboldalon: http://www.microsoft.com/windows/compatibility/windows-7/en-us/default.aspx


Starter - Kezdetleges, Aero megjelenítés nélküli OS
Home Basic - Otthoni alap OS, néhány Aero szolgáltatással
Home Premium - Teljes körű Aero szolgáltatás
Professional - A Home Premium minden szolgáltatásával rendelkezik, és néhány Windows Server elemmel is
Enterprise - Nagyvállalatoknak, szintén több szerver elemmel. Boltokban nem kapható, vállalatok előrendeléssel vehetik igénybe
Ultimate - Minden Aero szolgáltatás, több szerver elem
 Több ismert cég kijelentése szerint a Windows 7 egy álruhába öltöztetett Vista, melyet kicsit feljavítottak, használhatóbbá tették. A Windows hetedik verziójának kiadási dátuma 2009. október 24. A béta verzió 2009. január 24-ig ingyenesen tölthető volt. Az éles verzió 2009 decemberében jelent meg. Ezt a verziót haszálják legtöbben. 









[h=3]Windows 8[/h] A Windows 7 után 2012-ben megjelent a Windows 8. A verziók:


Alap
RT
Professional
Enterprise
 Ezen kívül megjelent 3 "előzetes" is:



Developer Preview
Consumer Preview
Release Preview







[h=3]Windows 9[/h] A Microsoft nemrég készítette el a Windows 8-at, már a Windows 9-et is készítik.





az új hivatalos betűtítussal:




[h=2]A Windows főbb saját alkalmazásai[/h] Az idők során számos alkalmazást építettek be az operációs rendszerbe, hogy a felhasználóknak az operációs rendszer feltelepítése után egyből rendelkezésükre álljanak bizonyos alapvető funkciók, és ne csak a nyers keretrendszert kapják. Már a Windows 3.1 idejében tartozék volt egy óra (akkor még a később eltűnt analóg óra is), a Paint (mely akkor szintén magasabb fejlettségi szinten állt), a Jegyzettömb, a Wordpad. A játékok közül a Pasziánsz és az Aknakereső voltak jelen. itt jegyzem meg, hogy aki - akkor még postán - regisztrálta a Windows-át, szintén postai útun kapott egy egér+sajt játékot flopin. A Windows 9x rendszerekben megjelent már a Windows Media Player és az Internet Explorer egyre újabb verziói is. Ezek azóta a rendszer egyre szervesebb részét képezik, és már nem eltávolítható összetevők (példaként megemlítendő, hogy a Windows 98-ban még külön folyamatként futó explorer.exe adta a Windows Intézőt, és a „systray” folyamat a tálcát, míg XP-ben már az explorer.exe felelős a teljes asztalunkért, a tálcáért, a Start menüért). Időközben ezen alkalmazások listája folyamatosan bővül, egyre több segédalkalmazás áll rendelkezésünkre az újabb verziók megjelenésével.

[h=3]Start menü és a tálca[/h] A Windows 95-ben hatalmas reklámkampány kíséretében debütált az azóta is kulcsfontosságú és egyre jobban kibővített, átalakított Start menü. Lényege, hogy a szokásos alkalmazói ablakoktól jól eltérő és ráadásul állandó helyen érhessük el a számítógép legfontosabb helyeit. Hagyományosan az aktuális Windows verzió logója látható rajta, és a 95-XP verziók között a Start felirat is. Rendszerlogikai értelemben a start menü olyan, mint a parancssoros vezérlésű rendszereknél az állandóan kéznél lévő parancssor. Windows 95 előtt a start menü tartalma 4 darab, a közönséges programablakokhoz hasonló ikonos ablakba volt tematikusan szétosztva úgy, hogy a start menü minden egyes eleme ezen 4 ablak valamelyikében egy rákattintós ikon volt. Ennek is meg volt a maga koncepcionális eleganciája: elvégre ha ablakos a rendszer, akkor minden legyen ablak. A külső színfalak mögött, a rendszerprogramozói szemszögből a szóban forgó _Start Menü_ is egy ablak, csak nagyon speciális formája van, és kedvenc szokása a képernyő alján csücsülni.

A tálca fogadja a korábban az asztalra kerülő ikonokat. Hagyományosan bal oldalon a Start gomb. Mellette az eszköztárak és a futó programok gombjai. Jobboldalt pedig az óra és egyes háttérben futó folyamatok ikonjai láthatóak.

Az újítás lényege tehát az, hogy hasznos lehet, ha speciális célokra a szokásos működésű és kinézetű ablakok helyett igen speciális kinézetű és működésű ablakokat hoznak létre.
[h=3]Windows Media Player és Internet Explorer[/h] Ezekkel a termékekkel a Microsoft egy alapszintű programot bocsátott a felhasználók rendelkezésére, hogy egyből használhassák gépüket bizonyos funkciókra (böngészés, médialejátszás). Később ezek „behegesztett” összetevőkké váltak, és a telepítő automatikusan feltelepíti mindegyiket. A legtöbb felhasználónak negatív a véleménye az Internet Explorerről, bár a 7-es verzió nagyobb sikereket ért el, mint a 6-os.

[h=2]A Windows termékei és technológiái[/h] Kezdetben a Windows csak egy, a DOS operációs rendszer alatt futó grafikus felhasználói felület-család volt; a Windows NT-től kezdve tekinthető önálló asztali operációs rendszernek. Mára a Microsoft Windows termékek már az operációs rendszerek és mobiltechnológiák külön családját alkotják.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Március 20)

*Az Internet rövid története*

Az Internet története az 1960-as évekre nyúlik vissza. 1969-ben az USA Hadügyminisztériuma telefonvonalon egy kísérleti jellegű, csomagkapcsolt hálózatot hozott létre ARPANET néven (ARPAnet: Advanced Research Projects Agency Network). A cél az volt, hogy egy szerver nélküli hálózatot működtessenek, ami akkor is él, ha egy-egy tagja kiesik (megsemmisül). A hálózathoz egyre többen kapcsolódtak hozzá (pl. oktatási és kutatási intézmények). Az ARPAnet mellett létrehozták a hasonló technológiával működő MILnet (Military Network) hálózatot, és 1983-ban a két hálózatot összekapcsolták. Az ARPANET-hez ezután több hálózat is hozzákapcsolódott; pl. a MInet (a MILnet európai megfelelője), a SATnet és WIDEBAND (műholdas hálózatok), az NFSnet (National Science Foundation Network), a BITnet (Because It's Time Network), a USEnet, stb. Így alakult ki az, amit ma Internet néven ismerünk. Az 1990-es években már a nagy számítógépes kereskedelmi szolgáltató központok (CompuServe, America Online, stb.) is elérhetők lettek az Interneten keresztül és az üzleti alkalmazások köre azóta is rohamosan bővül. Jelenleg több tízezer különböző számítógépes hálózat érhető el az Interneten, kiszolgálva több tízmillió felhasználót. Az Internet az intézményeken belüli információ szervezésére is hatással van: kialakult az intranet, az Internet technológiáját használó vállalati információs rendszer. Jelenleg Európát és Amerikát az óceánon át üvegkábelek kötik össze, és műholdon keresztül is lehetséges az adatok átvitele. A jövő lehetséges perspektívái közé tartozik az informatikai, hírközlő, telekommunikációs és szórakoztató iparágak összefonódása és az Internet hálózat egységes kommunikációs közegként történő használata (un. ICE age: Information - Communication - Entertainment). A nagy adatátviteli sebességet (un. sávszélességet) igénylő multimédiás alkalmazások új technológiai megoldások kifejlesztését igénylik, amelyek biztosítják a multimédia információk (pl. hangok, mozgóképek) folyamatos átvitelét, azaz pl. garantálják az átvitelhez szükséges minimális sávszélességet. 

*Összefoglalva:*

az Internet története 

 1957: a Szputnyik kilövése [a világ első műholdja]
 az ARPA (Advanced Research Projects Agency) létrehozása az USA Hadügyminisztériumán (Department of Defense) belül 
 
 1968: a tervezett hálózat bemutatása az ARPA számára 
 1969: az ARPANET (Advanced Research Projects Agency Network) létrehozása; a kísérleti csomagkapcsolt hálózat kiépítésével a BBN (Bolt, Beranek and Newman) Technologies-t bízzák meg
 kezdetben négy csomópont:
 UCLA (University of California at Los Angeles) 
 SRI (Stanford Research Institute) 
 UCSB (University of California at Santa Barbara) 
 University of Utah 
 
 
 1971: oktatási és kutatási intézmények kapcsolódása
 15 csomópont (23 számítógép) [UCLA, SRI, UCSB, Univ. of Utah, BBN, MIT, RAND, SDC, Harvard, Lincoln Lab, Stanford, UIU(C), CWRU, CMU, NASA/Ames] 
 
 1973: az első nemzetközi kapcsolat az ARPANET-hez (Anglia és Norvégia)
 az Internet kialakulása
 1982: összekapcsolódás a MILNET-tel (Military Network; amerikai katonai hálózat) 
 további hálózatok kapcsolódása
 MINET (a MILnet európai megfelelője) 
 NFSNET (National Science Foundation Network) 
 BITNET (Because It's Time Network; egyetemek közötti kommunikációt biztosító hálózat, eredetileg IBM nagyszámítógépeket kötött össze) 
 EARN (European Academic Research Network) 
 USENET (hírcsoportok, "hirdetőtáblák" elérését biztosító hálózat; eredetileg UNIX operációs rendszerű gépeket kötött össze)
 EUNet (hasonló célú, európai országokat összekötő hálózat) 
 
 
 
 
 1990: az ARPANET megszűnik 
 az Internet további fejlődése
 1990-es évek
 a World Wide Web kialakulása 
 alkalmazások számának robbanásszerű növekedése 
 
 1990-es évek vége
 további, dinamikus növekedés 
 az Internet globalizálódása (az országos és nemzetközi vonalak sávszélességének növekedése; a földrajzi határokon átívelő szolgáltatások megjelenése) 
 az Internet popularizálódása (pl. ingyenes e-mail szolgáltatások; otthoni Internet elérés általánossá válása) 
 
 
 az Internet jövője 

 az Internet technológiájának továbbfejlődése (pl. multimédia kommunikáció) 
 belső intézményi/vállalati információs rendszerek elterjedése (intranet)
 tűzfalakhasználata a belső és külső rendszer (az Internet) között 
 
 lehetséges jövőbeli fejlődési irányok
 különböző iparágak összefonódása ("ICE age")
 számítógépes/információs technológia (Information technology) 
 táv- és hírközlés (Communication) 
 szórakoztatás (Entertainment) 
 
 az Internet használata egységes multimédiás kommunikációs közegként
 garantált minimális sávszélesség biztosítása 
 
 a gyártók/szolgáltatók vágyálma: központosított szolgáltatások
 szolgáltatások elérése központi gépeken keresztül 
 "olcsó" hálózati számítógépek használata (Network Computers) 
 
 
 rendszeres időközönként megjelenő próbálkozások
 az Internet "megregulázása" (pl. felhasználói jogosultságok korlátozása, adatforgalom figyelése, Internet rendőrség kialakítása, stb.) 
 szolgáltatások korlátozása adminisztratív vagy jogi eszközökkel
 weblapok letiltása 
 szolgáltatások ellehetetlenítése (pl. Lyrics, Napster, stb.) 
 szerzői jogok kiterjesztése és megszigorítása


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Március 20)

*A böngészők*

Ma már olyan hétköznapinak tekintjük az Internethez kapcsolódáshoz, mint a távvezérlőt a tv-nél. A web böngészők (web - windows electronic browser) azonban a karakteres böngészők őséből alakultak át, még akkor amikor nem is létezett a windows igazán (a '90-es évek eleje).

*Karakteres böngészők*

A karakteres böngészők konzolos felületen futnak, csak HTML és XML tartalmat tudnak értelmezni, rendelkeznek azonban megoldásokkal, hogy grafikákat – vagy egyéb nem szöveges tartalmakat – lementsenek illetve külső program segítségével megjelenítsenek. Sebességük általában nagyobb, mint grafikus társaiké, mert a grafikai elemeket nem – és így a reklámokat sem – töltik le, ez egyes esetekben (például kutatómunkáknál) rendkívül hasznos lehet. Ezekkel az eszközökkel vakok is viszonylag könnyedén böngészhetnek az Interneten, mert a sima szöveg könnyedén átalakítható kimondott szavakká vagy Braille-írássá. Ezek a böngészők minden elterjedtebb számítógéprendszerre megtalálhatóak.



ELinks
Links
Lynx
w3m

*Böngésző programok összehasonlítása, biztonságossága, megismerése, alternatív lehetőségek, internetes letöltése, kockázati tényezők*:


Amikor az interneten, vagy akár zárt hálózaton böngészünk, egy másik géptől megkapjuk a kért állományokat, feltéve, ha jogosultságunk van rá. Szabványos HTML _(Hyper-Text Markup Language)_ állományokon kívül sokfélék lehetnek: képek, animációk, flash és egyéb médiafájlok, JavaScript programok, és sok egyéb fájltípus. 
A gépünk, ezeket elhelyezi egy (ideiglenes) mappába, majd böngésző programunk a szükséges úgynevezett _beépülő pluginok_ segítségével, vagy egyeseket anélkül is képes értelmezni, futtatni. Olyan állományokat, melyeket böngészőnk nem tud értelmezni (futtatni), felajánlja (kezdeményezi) letöltési lehetőségét, ha a gépünkre telepített programok között létezik alkalmas, felajánlja azon keresztül, annak megnyitását. Nagyrészt magunk választhatjuk ki a célkönyvtárat az adott böngészőből.
A fentiek ismeretében, elképzelhető mennyi minden kerülhet gépünkre, ha ellenőrizetlenül böngésszük a világhálót. Sok web-hely a legfurfangosabb módon igyekszik kellemetlenségek sokaságát zúdítani az odatévedt látogatóra. Hasonló, káros tartalom áldozatai lehetünk, a honlaptulajdonos ártó szándéka nélkül is, csupán az ő tájékozatlanságból, vagy tudatlanságból fakadóan.
Sokan, némelyik böngészőt biztonságosabbnak ítélik, ebben lényegében, csak fél igazság van. Az internet sötét alakjai rendkívül találékonyak. _Bármilyen böngésző használata esetén, használjunk tűzfalat, vírusvédelmet, frissítsük rendszeresen! Biztonságilag fordítottan arányos a böngésző bővítmények és kiegészítések mohó használata._
Egyes böngésző programok, gyártótól és verziószámtól függően különböző módon mutatják be a kívánt oldalakat. Ez a böngésző programok fejlesztőinek hozzáállása mellett, visszavezethető a honlap-fejlesztők ismerethiányára, munkájuk alaposságának igénytelensége, ilyenkor, frappáns megoldásnak vélve, a következőhöz hasonló üzenettel szokták a látogatóra átruházni trehányságukat: _Legjobb megjelenés *X* böngészővel, *XxY* felbontásban!_
Operációs rendszerünk védelmében, érdemes megismerni kedvenc böngészőnk képességeit, gyenge pontjait! Az alábbiakban, essen szó néhány, leghasználatosabb böngésző tulajdonságairól.
*
Microsoft Internet Explorer*


A _Microsoft_ cég, néhány éve teljesen integrálta operációs rendszereibe, üzleti előnyszerzés reményében, másodlagos dolognak tekintve a rendszer stabilitást. Ez utóbbit, a folyamatosan felfedezett biztonsági rések, befoltozásával pótolja, frissítő programok letöltésén keresztül. A frissítő programok letöltése, csak _Internet Exploreren_ keresztül lehetséges, ha licenc feltételeknek eleget téve regisztráltuk Windowsunkat. _Eltávolítására tett kísérlet, rendszerösszeomláshoz vezet!_ Ezen _Microsoft_ oldalak, különleges programozás miatt, más böngésző programokkal leginkább, használhatatlanok.
_A __Microsoft_ által készített alkalmazásokkal fejlesztett weblapok helytelenül jelennek meg más böngészőkkel, ha a lap szerkesztője mit sem sejtve, nem avatkozik be a generált lap forráskódjába. Az így elkészített lapok sok mindenben eltérnek még az általánosan elfogadott webes szabványoktól is, nehezítve a honlap-fejlesztők munkáját, közvetve kellemetlenséget okozva a más böngészőket használó internetezőknek.
Bár egyes verziói ingyenesen letölthetőek, mégsem ingyenes termékről van szó. A ma már nem elérhető _Unix_ verzión kívül, az operációs rendszerbe integrált mivolta miatt _Windows licenc_ feltételekhez kötött. _Linux_ rendszereken csak _windows-emulátoron_ keresztül futtatható, azonban a fejlesztők nem ajánlják.
Minden rosszat és jót összevetve, használatának mellőzése nagyon sokszor, inkább kárunkra válik, mintsem előnyünkre. Példának okáért, a _Microsoft_ és _Microsoft technológiá_ra alapuló termékek súgó rendszerei az _Internet Explorer_en keresztül, nagyon sok _online_ dokumentációs háttéranyagot szolgáltatnak.
A 6-os verziót követően, biztonságilag és más szempontokból is pozitívan értékelhető változások következtek be. Támogatja az RSS híroldalak olvasását, a webes szabványok támogatásában is történtek előrelépések. A cégnek sokkal inkább fontosabb a Webes érdekeltségei regressziójának kezelése, mintsem a saját köntösét arra rávarrni.

Platform:WindowsMagyar nyelv:igenLetöltés:http://www.microsoft.com/hun/windows/internet-explorer/Kiegészítők:http://www.ieaddons.com/en/toolbarsandextensions 
 *Firefox*


Ingyenes, számos rendszeren _(Windows, Linux és Mac OS X)_ használható, grafikus, nyílt forráskódú, több nyelven elérhető web-böngésző program. Fejlesztését az Internet Explorerrel vívott hajdani böngészőháborúban alulmaradt _Netscape_ kezdeményezte ellenlépésként a _Mozilla projekt_en keresztül. A nyílt forráskód ellenére, könnyen kezelhető, testre-szabható. Biztonságilag felülmúlja az _Internet Explorer_t, az _Operá_val vetekszik.
Gyors működésű, kisméretű program. Szintén maximálisan támogatja a legtöbb web-szabványt. Érdemes alaposan átbogarászni menüsorát. A webfejlesztők kedvencévé vált széleskörű sokoldalúsága révén. Kiegészítők letöltésével funkciókészlete tovább növelhető, de valamely hibás kiterjesztés következtében működésképtelenné is tehető.
Magyar változata is ingyenesen letölthető, valamint a _Thunderbird_ levelezőprogram, mint a _Firefox_ társa. Mindkét program több nyelven elérhető, választani lehet tetszés szerint.
Egyes bővítmények lassuláshoz, de akár összeomláshoz is vezethetnek, mint ahogy Linux alatt bizonyos _témák_ használata esetén is. Mindazonáltal, nem alaptalanul vált a felhasználók legkedveltebb böngészőjévé, különösképp az USA-n kívüliek számára. 2011-ben a 4-es főverzió elhúzódó megjelenése után népszerűsége csökkenni látszik.

Platform:Windows, GNU/Linux, Unix, Mac OS XMagyar nyelv:igenLetöltés:http://www.mozilla-europe.org/hu/firefox/ Kiegészítők:https://addons.mozilla.org/hu/firefox/ 
 *Opera*


Ingyenes, zárt forráskódú, kisméretű, a legtöbb rendszeren használható internetes programcsomag. Elsősorban webböngésző, de tartalmaz beépített levelező klienst, hírolvasó klienst, címjegyzéket, IRC alapú csevegő klienst, RSS és Atom hírolvasót, webeszközöket, valamint letöltésvezérlőt. Más böngészőkkel összevetve, a legkiválóbb biztonsági eredményeket érte el. A felfedezett hibákat leggyorsabban kijavítják. Maximálisan támogatja a legtöbb web-szabványt. A világ leggyorsabb böngészőjeként szokták emlegetni.
Gazdag funkciókészletének köszönhetően, nincs szükség külső beépülő kiterjesztések hozzáadására. Jól átgondolt fejlesztéssel megtartották a kis méretet, sikerült megőrizni a gyorsaságot, kényelmes használatot. Telepítés után súgójából tájékoztat hasznos rejtett funkcióiról, amelyek csak első használat után lépnek életbe. Habár zárt forráskódú szoftverről lévén szó, asztali (desktop) változatának letöltése, használata ingyenes. Magyar nyelven is elérhető.
A 9-es változattól az _Opera_ honlapjáról letölthetőek apró külső webösszetevők is, úgynevezett _widget_ek.
_Presto_ elnevezésű motorját több nagyobb kereskedelmi partner is használja. Az utóbbi időben a cég harcos hozzáállása felrázta a többi résztvevőt a böngésző piacon, az addig domináns irányvonalak változásokon mennek át. A Linux filozófiával ellentétes, zárt forráskód ellenére ezen a rendszeren is sokak kedvencévé vált.
Az Opera honlapjáról automatikusan a használt operációs rendszer nyelvéhez igazodó változatot lehet letölteni.

Platform:Windows, GNU/Linux, Unix, Mac OS XMagyar nyelv:igenLetöltés:http://www.opera.com/Kiegészítők:http://widgets.opera.com/
 *Konqueror*


A _Konqueror_ egy fejlett, független böngésző. A _KDE (Kool Desktop Environment)_ következő-generációs web-böngészője, fájlkezelője, és dokumentum megjelenítője. _Unix és Unix-szerű (mint pl.: Linux)_ operációs rendszerekre fejlesztették. _Linux_ rendszereken a _KDE_ grafikus felületet választva automatikusan megkapjuk. Több nyelvre lefordították, köztük magyarra. Az összes fontosabb internetes szabványt támogatja. _Windows_ rendszereken nem használható.
Felhasználói felülete emlékeztet az _Internet Explorer_ére, viszont jóval testre-szabhatóbb, a menük között könnyen navigálhatunk. Könnyen alakítható kétpaneles fájlkezelővé, vagy akár a _Windows Intéző_höz szokott felhasználók is kényelmesen használhatják.
Ha valaki csak kipróbálni szeretné, de nem akar alkalmas operációs rendszert telepíteni, valamely Linux disztribúció KDE változatának letöltésével egy un. _LiveCD_-ről indítva a számítógépet, megteheti.

Platform:GNU/Linux, UnixMagyar nyelv:igenLetöltés:KDE csomag része, önmagában nem telepíthetőHonlap:http://konqueror.kde.org/
 *Safari*


A Safari webböngészőt, az Apple fejleszti a Mac OS X operációs rendszeréhez és újabban a Microsoft Windows operációs rendszerekhez. Jellemzői: a privát böngészés, a többablakos megjelenítés, a beépített letöltésvezérlő, a kereső, a többféle beállítható blokkolás, valamint az RSS támogatás. Az Apple szerint böngészője mutatja meg a leggyorsabban a weboldalakat, többszörös sebességet nyújtva a riválisokhoz képest, észre sem vesszük hogy használjuk. Ebben van is némi igazság.
Megjelenésében nem alkalmazkodik a Windows épp aktuális témájához, meg kell szokni az egyszerű szürkeségét. Hazai szempontból negatívum, hogy magyar verzió nem létezik, ennek következtében a közeljövőben nehezen elképzelhető, hogy mindenféle előnyös tulajdonságai ellenére is a hazai dobogó legfelsőbb szintjein helyezkedhessen el.

Platform:Windows, Mac OS XMagyar nyelv:nincsLetöltés:http://www.apple.com/safari/
 *Google Chrome*


Egy új, nyílt forrású, nagyon gyors böngésző, melyet a Google teljesen a nulláról kezdve épített fel, az internet mai viszonyaihoz igazítva. Az interaktív weboldalak, webes alkalmazások és a JavaScript gyorsabb futtatását célozza meg. A formát illetően: egy lecsupaszított, egyszerűen lényegretörő, a saját beépített keresőjével ellátott gyors böngésző eszköz. Többek között felhasználták az Apple WebKit és a Mozilla Firefox egyes komponenseit, cserébe elérhetővé téve az összes forráskódot.
Az internetes keresés és böngészés alap funkciókon kívül, ki-ki tetszés szerinti kiegészítőkkel bővítheti, vagy éppen a Google eszközeit használva maga is készíthet hasonlókat – így, azonban egyes ellenőrizetlen kiegészítések veszélyesek is lehetnek.

Platform:Windows, GNU/Linux, Mac OS XMagyar nyelv:igenLetöltés:http://www.google.com/chromeKiegészítők:https://chrome.google.com/extensions
 *Halott és egyéb böngészők*


A _Mozilla_ egy ingyenes, nyílt forráskódú internetes programcsomag volt. Tartalmazott web-böngészőt, levelező-programot, címjegyzéket, weblap-szerkesztőt, és chat-klienst. Létrejöttét a _Netscape_ kezdeményezte szintén a _Mozilla projekt_en keresztül. Mára már csak történelem, fejlesztését megszüntették.
Használata nem javasolt, mert nem fog több biztonsági frissítés megjelenni hozzá! Fejlesztése SeaMonkey néven folytatódik. A projekt célja a korábbi _Mozilla Application Suite_-ként ismert programcsomag kódbázisának továbbfejlesztése, és ebből a forrásból stabil kiadások megjelentetése.

A _Netscape (Netscape Communicator)_ ma már nem azonos a hajdanában szebb napokat megért első számú böngészővel. Hanyatlását az _Internet Explorer_, a _Microsoft_ cég operációs rendszereibe való integrációja indította. Ma az _AOL (America Online)_ tulajdonában lévő _Netscape_ fejlesztette.
Használata, szintén nem javasolt. A Netscape bejelentette: 2008 márciusától megszünteti a tovább fejlesztéseket, a létező verziókra sem nyújt támogatást. Letöltése ma már nem elérhető hivatalosan.
Érdemes megemlíteni, még több tucat további böngésző látott napvilágot, némelyike kereskedelmi célzattal, mások speciális használatra és még lehetne találgatni az okokat. Valamennyit az interneten fel lehet kutatni. Bármelyik mellett döntünk az óvatosságot nem ajánlatos hanyagolni!


----------



## ryuqe787 (2013 Április 27)

A DOS sosem használt ilyen karaktereket fájlnevekben: ! # $ % & ' ( ) - @ ^ _ ` { } ~
Maximum VALAMI~1.ASD
Ez a karakterhossz korlát miatt van, ha hosszabb akkor így néz ki rövidítve..


----------



## szocske42 (2013 Április 29)

Alahuzast sem engedett?
Arra emlekszem, hogy a kis- es nagybetuket nem kulonboztette meg filenevekben.

Mindegy, regen volt, maig hato kovetkezmenyekkel:
http://bitquabit.com/post/zombie-operating-systems-and-aspnet-mvc/

Ja, es a bongeszos cikkbe en belevennem, hogy ma mar telefonon, tablet-en is szokott lenni bongeszo, Androidon tobbfele is.

A karakteres bongeszos fejezet pedig legelso helyrol a "halott es egyeb" cim ala kerulhetne. Aki nalam tobb karakteres alkalmazast hasznal, az hazudik, es a bongeszom meg nekem is grafikus  (kiveve a wget meg a jmeter, de az mas teszta  )


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Április 29)

De bizony használt aláhúzás jelet.
A sok pascal program verzióit is általában így különböztették meg a programírók - legalábbis az én környezetemben (prog_01.pas, prog_02.pas...).

Ami a böngészős részt illeti, maga az egész téma egyfajta történeti (és többé-kevésbé időrendi) áttekintés, amit azért indítottam, mert a 300000 tag 90%-a nagyon távol áll az informatikától és nem igazán van tisztában a mai helyzet kialakulásával.


----------



## szocske42 (2013 Április 29)

Ja, bocs, nem vettem eszre a tortenelmi ivet, mert amugy teljesen praktikusnak tunt!


----------



## cfish (2013 Május 18)

! # $ % & ' ( ) - @ ^ _ ` { } ~ Ezek mind legális karakterek DOS fájlnévben.
Ezek viszont nem: " * / : < > ? \ [ ] |




Az internet sötét alakjai ellen tényleg kell a tűzfal meg a vírusvédelem. Még az is jó, ha az egyszerű júzer nem rendszergazdaként ügyködik. Ezt a Win7 szerencsére már megoldotta.
Ja, és nem kell mindenhova kattintgatni. Csak, ha tudjuk mit csinálunk. 

"_Legjobb megjelenés *X* böngészővel, *XxY* felbontásban!" 
_Azért ez mégis jobb, mintha ki se írnák. Van olyan, hogy tényleg a webböngésző nem kompatibilis.


----------



## stratega (2013 Május 22)

[h=2]A monitorok főbb paraméterei [szerkesztés][/h]




Megjelenítési szabványok diagramja​


*megjelenítő típusa*: LCD, CRT, OLED, PDP
*képátló:* A monitor egyik sarkától a szemközti sarkáig terjedő távolság, hüvelykben (inch = 2,54 cm) mérik.
*képarány:* A kijelző oldalhosszúságainak aránya. 5:4-től 16:9-ig terjed. A legáltalánosabb a 4:3-hoz arány, szélesvásznú képernyőnél pedig a 16:10-hez vagy mostanság a 16:9-hez arány.
*kontraszt:* A részletgazdagságot jellemző tulajdonság (250–1000 : 1). Értéke a legfényesebb és a legsötétebb pixel fényerejének hányadosa.
*válaszidő:* LCD-paneles monitorok jellemzője, ezredmásodpercben (ms) mért időegység. Azt az időt jelöli, amennyi ahhoz kell, hogy egy képpont fényereje megváltozzon. A lassú válaszidő (12 ms-nál hosszabb) akkor lehet zavaró, ha a monitoron gyors változásokat kell megjeleníteni.
*fényerő:* A monitor fényességét jellemzi. (Milyen fényes az elektronok felvillanása (CRT), milyen erős, fényes a háttérvilágítás (LCD).) (Például: 250 cd/m²)
*maximális felbontás:* Maximálisan mekkora felbontásra állítható. TN, IPS, xVA panelekknél a pixelek darabszáma, pl.: 1920x1080 esetén 2 Mpixel (2073600).
*megjeleníthető színek száma:* Megjeleníthető színárnyalatok száma. Általában 16,7 millió (2[SUP]24[/SUP]) színt tud megjeleníteni egy monitor, de gyakran „csak” 16,2 milliót
*látószög:* Az a paraméter mely megadja, hogy a monitor milyen szögből látható. Általában két adattal jellemzik, az első a horizontális (vízszintes), második a vertikális (függőleges) adat. Például: H:160°/ V:150°
*optimális felbontás:* Szintén LCD-panellel szerelt monitorok tulajdonsága. A LCD-panel fizikailag kialakított felbontását jelöli. Többnyire ez a felbontás egyben az ilyen monitorok maximális felbontása is.


----------



## stratega (2013 Május 22)

[h=2]Processzorgyártók, mai processzortípusok [szerkesztés][/h]



*Ez a lap vagy szakasz tartalmában elavult, korszerűtlen, frissítésre szorul.*
Frissítsd időszerű tartalommal, munkád végeztével pedig távolítsd el ezt a sablont.








AMD X2 3600 processzor​
Manapság két nagy processzorgyártó vetekszik egymással, az Intel és az AMD. Az Intel a nagyobb, belőle vált ki az AMD. Mind a két processzorgyártónak nagy részesedése van a videokártyák piacán is. Rajtuk kívül vannak még processzorgyártók ugyan (IBM, Cyrix), de piaci részesedésük a mikroprocesszorok terén igen csekély. Mai processzorfajták:
*Intel*:


Core i7 - A jelenlegi csúcskategória, LGA1366-os foglalatba illeszkedik.
Core i5 - 2 magos/4 szálas, 4 magos Intel CPU, LGA1156-os és LGA 1155-ös foglalatba illeszkedik.
Core i3 - Két magos.
Xeon – szerverprocesszor, LGA771, illetve Socket 603 foglalatba illeszkednek.
Quad-Core Xeon – négymagos processzor, csak kevés alkalmazás tudja kihasználni a négy magban rejlő előnyt, LGA1366/LGA775/LGA771foglalatba illeszkednek
Core 2 Duo – kétmagos, rendkívül jó ár/érték mutatójú, nagy teljesítményű processzor, LGA775 foglalatba illeszkednek.
Core 2 Quad – Otthoni gépekbe szánt négymagos processzor, LGA775 foglalatba illeszkedik.
Pentium 4, Pentium D – Az Intel előző architektúrára épülő processzorcsaládja, van kétmagos is belőle, a Pentium 4-esek első verziói (Willamette) S423 foglalatba illeszkedtek, második verziói (NorthWood, Prescott 1M) S478 foglalatba illeszkednek, és a Pentium 4-esek legutolsó verziói (Prescott 1M, Prescott 2M és Cedar Mill) LGA775 foglalatba illeszkednek. A Pentium D-k (Pressler) kizárólag LGA775 foglalatba illeszkednek.
Celeron – mérsékelt árú és teljesítményű processzor, Willamette magosok S478, NorthWood magosok S478, és Prescott magosak pedig S478 illetve LGA 775 foglalatba illeszkednek.
Pentium M (Mobile), Celeron M, Core Solo, Core Duo, Core 2 Duo, mobil gépekbe szánt mérsékelt fogyasztású és hőleadású processzorok.

*AMD*:


Opteron – szerverprocesszor, S940 foglalatba illeszkednek vagy az újabbak Socket F(S1207) foglalatba. (Az egyutas változatok S939 és AM2 foglalatot használnak.)
Quad-Core Opteron – négymagos processzor, Socket F(S1207) foglalatba illeszkednek.
Athlon FX – Csökkentett teljesítményű Opteron processzorok, az FX5x széria egymagos processzor volt, az FX6x széria pedig kétmagos. Az AMD 2007-ben vezette be az AMD 4x4-et, mellyel 4 magos rendszert lehet létrehozni úgy, hogy egy alaplapon 2db processzorfoglalat van. Egyelőre csak az nVidia gyárt hozzá chipsetet, és csak Socket F(S1207) foglalatban működnek.
Phenom X6 - natív hatmagos processzor
Phenom X4 - natív négymagos processzor
Phenom X3 - hárommagos processzor, ami egy olyan Phenom X4-es, aminek a négy magja közül csak három működik, a negyedik mag a gyártás során le lett tiltva, vagy elromlott.
Athlon X2 – Az AMD kétmagos processzora, S939 illetve Socket AM2 foglalatba illeszkednek.
Athlon64 – Az AMD híres egymagos processzorcsaládja, S754,S939, Socket AM2 foglalatba illeszkednek
Sempron – mérsékelt árú és teljesítményű processzorok, S754, S939 és Socket AM2 foglalatba illeszkednek.
Turion – Az AMD mobil processzora
Turion64, Turion64 X2 – 64 bites; illetve kétmagos mobil processzorok


----------



## stratega (2013 Május 22)

Keresek még pár hasznos infot ami szerintem hasznos.
Ha valamit részletesebben kifejtsek akkor kérlek írj.


----------



## stratega (2013 Május 22)

*A merevlemez főbb tulajdonságai [szerkesztés]*



*Tárolókapacitás*: ez jellemzi a winchestert abból a szempontból, hogy mennyi adat fér rá: kezdetekben csak pár megabájt volt, manapság már 40 GB – 8 TB között mozog.
*Írási és olvasási sebesség*: ezt nagyban befolyásolja a lemez forgási sebessége, amely jellemzően 5400, 7200, 10 000 vagy 15 000 fordulat/perc (rpm). A merevlemez átviteli sebességének növelésének érdekében beépítenek egy gyorsítótárat (cache-t). Mivel általában szekvenciális írásról és olvasásról van szó, a merevlemez elektronikája a gyorsítótárba gyűjtögeti a kiírandó adatokat, majd ha elegendő összegyűlt, egyszerre kiírja a lemezre. Olvasásnál a lemezről többet beolvas, mint amennyire szükség van az adott pillanatban, arra a statisztikai tényre építve, hogy „úgyis kérni fogjuk az utána lévő adatokat” (előreolvasás). Nem kevésbé fontos szerepe még, hogy a csatolófelület felé szakaszosan is, de állandó sebességgel küldje és fogadja az adatokat. A gyorsítótárnak köszönhetően a HDD elérési ideje lényegesen lecsökken. A gyorsítótár lehetőségeinek kihasználása érdekében a nagyobb adatsűrűségű tárolókhoz nagyobb méretű szokott lenni. Régebben 2, 4, 8 MiB-os, manapság a nagyobb kapacitású HDD-k mellé 16, 32 vagy 64 MiB-os gyorsítótárat szoktak rakni.
*Csatolófelület*: ezen keresztül történik az adatátvitel, több fajta létezik: ATA (PATA), SATA (SATA I, SATA II, SATA III), SCSI, SAS (Serial Attached SCSI), FC (Fiber Channel).
*Egyéb kapcsolódó fogalmak [szerkesztés]*

*Particionálás:* a merevlemezt _particionálás_sal több logikai meghajtóra oszthatjuk fel. Ezek a partíciók fizikailag egy lemezen vannak, ám az operációs rendszer több meghajtóként érzékeli és kezeli őket. Tehát a partíció a merevlemez egy logikailag különálló darabja, melyet az adatok szervezésére használunk. A particionálás műveletét a rendszerprogram telepítése kezdetén szokták végrehajtani.
*Formattálás:* ahhoz, hogy a mágneslemezeken lévő mágneses réteg alkalmas legyen adatok tárolására, létre kell hozni a tároláshoz szükséges rendszert. Ezt _formattálás_nak nevezzük. Formattáláskor jönnek létre a sávok, szektorok. A formattálást egy bizonyos partícióra hajtjuk végre. Formattáláskor az adott partíción lévő fájlok törlődnek, bár egyes technikákkal visszaállíthatóak.
*Fájlrendszer:* ahhoz, hogy fájlokat tároljunk egy merevlemezen, a PC-nek fájlrendszerre van szüksége, amely megadja a fájl nevét, helyét. Hasonlít egy katalógusra. Minden partíciónak megvan a saját személyi katalógusa, az állománykiosztási tábla (*F*ile *A*llocation *T*able, _FAT_ vagy *M*aster *F*ile *T*able, _(MFT)_). A PC-ken a legkorábbi fájlrendszer a FAT16 volt, még DOSoperációs rendszer alá. Ezt követte a FAT32, ez a Windows 95, Windows 98 fájlrendszere volt, ezt pedig az NTFS (New Technology File System) követte. Ez a Windows NT-alapú rendszerek fájlrendszere: a Windows 2000-é, a Windows XP-é, a Windows Server 2003-é, illetve a Windows Vistáé. Unix és Linux operációs rendszerek alatt ettől eltérő fájlrendszereket használnak. A FAT fájlrendszerek hátránya az NTFS-szel szemben, hogy egy fájl mérete maximum 4 GB lehet.
*Töredezettség:* a HDD-n lévő fájlok egy idő után logikailag töredezetté válnak. Oka az, hogy a merevlemez nem tud egy szektornál kisebb egységet címezni, így amikor ír egy fájlt, és az nem tölti be teljesen a szektort, kihasználatlan hely keletkezik. A merevlemez lassulását az okozza, hogy amikor ír egy adott információt, de a következő szektor foglalt, akkor ettől a szektortól egy távolabbi üres szektorba kell raknia a fájl további részét – az író/olvasó fejnek mozognia kell, hogy elérje – és ez lassabb elérési időt okoz. Ezt az állapotot töredezettségnek vagy fragmentáltságnak nevezzük. Ezt különböző szoftverek segítségével, töredezettségmentesítő, defragmentáló programokkal könnyen lehet orvosolni.
*Több merevlemez használata:* ha több merevlemezünk is van egy csatornán, akkor be kell állítani, hogy melyik legyen az elsődleges _(master)_, és melyik legyen a másodlagos (_slave_, azaz a kiszolgáló). Jellemzően a masteren van a boot szektor, az a szektor, ami az operációs rendszer betöltését szolgálja.
*Merevlemez mobilitása:* a merevlemez mobilitását több módon próbálták elérni:


Egyfajta megoldás a külső merevlemez, melynek kulturált külső borítása van, valamint a számítógép általános célú interfészei közül valamelyikre csatlakoztatható (eSATA, USB,párhuzamos port, SCSI-port, FireWire port). A külső merevlemez valamivel drágább, és csatlakozástól függően általában lassabb is, mint a belső. A merevlemezek közül már gyártanak strapabíróbbakat is: gumiburkolattal, és ezek kisebb ütődéseket is kibírnak.
A másik megoldás a mobilrack: ekkor a merevlemez könnyen kihúzható a gépből, és átvihető másikba, és sebességbeli csökkenés sincs. Ez notebookoknál nem alkalmazható.
*Biztonság:* a merevlemez ugyan viszonylag hosszú élettartamú eszköz, ám meghibásodások itt is előfordulhatnak: a biztonságra megoldás a HDD-k RAID-be szervezése. Az adatvesztés előrejelzésére több technikát is kifejlesztettek: egy ilyen például a SMART is.
*Alkalmazásuk:* az 5400 fordulatos merevlemez jellemzően 2,5 hüvelykes méretben kerül piacra, és általában notebookokban alkalmazzák alacsony fogyasztása miatt, illetve külső rackekben csekély fizikai mérete és elhanyagolható tömege miatt. A 7200 rpm-es lemezek általában 3,5 colos méretben képviseltetik magukat az asztali gépekben, illetve merevlemezes DVD-írókban. A 10 000 fordulatos HDD-k többsége SCSI vagy Fibre Channel csatolóval kapható, szintén 3,5 colos méretben. Gyorsasága, megbízhatósága és nem utolsósorban ára miatt leginkább a szerverpiacon alkalmazzák, valamint nagy adatbiztonságot igénylő rendszerekben (leginkább RAID tömbként). A merevlemezek ATA, SATA, SCSI, SAS vagy Fibre Channel csatlakozó porttal készülnek.


----------



## tyutyukam (2013 Július 17)

Sajnos kitöröltem a gépemről Mozilla Thunderbird
levélcimem és nem tudom vissza hozni ujat kinálfel
Kérlek segits hogy vissza tudjam hozni a régit.
Köszönöm
Zsuzsa


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Július 17)

tyutyukam írta:


> Sajnos kitöröltem a gépemről Mozilla Thunderbird
> levélcimem és nem tudom vissza hozni ujat kinálfel
> Kérlek segits hogy vissza tudjam hozni a régit.
> Köszönöm
> Zsuzsa


Sajnos csak ezt tudom javasolni:
*E-mail cím beállítása lépésről lépésre Mozilla Thunderbird-ben*


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Július 17)

tyutyukam írta:


> Sajnos kitöröltem a gépemről Mozilla Thunderbird
> levélcimem és nem tudom vissza hozni ujat kinálfel
> Kérlek segits hogy vissza tudjam hozni a régit.
> Köszönöm
> Zsuzsa


Sajnos csak ezt tudom javasolni:
*E-mail cím beállítása lépésről lépésre Mozilla Thunderbird-ben*


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 17)

tyutyukam írta:


> Sajnos kitöröltem a gépemről Mozilla Thunderbird
> 
> levélcimem és nem tudom vissza hozni ujat kinálfel
> 
> ...


Félreértés van a kérdezőnél
Mozilla Thundenbird levélcím nem is létezik
Mivel a Thunderbird levelezőkliens
A másutt regisztrált e-mail címedet levelezőklienssel le lehet tölteni


----------



## tyutyukam (2013 Július 17)

I gen – igen kedves safranek nálad az igazság
Ugy van nem adtam meg semmit csak azt, hogy hova küldöm a fájl-t vagy dvd-t
Kérlek, ha van idöd segiteni segitenél, hogy hogy tudom vissza állítani .
A gépem ujra kell instalálni és a rajta lévő anyagokat menteném.
Ez a levelezo program tökéletes volt, hogy átküldjem magamnak a dolgaimat.
Remélem érheto voltam.
Skypon elérheto vagyok. Cimem *KIMODERÁLVA*

Köszönöm Zsuzsa



safranek írta:


> Félreértés van a kérdezőnél
> Mozilla Thundenbird levélcím nem is létezik
> Mivel a Thunderbird levelezőkliens
> A másutt regisztrált e-mail címedet levelezőklienssel le lehet tölteni


----------



## anoto (2013 November 3)

Kicsit én is beszállok a témába, mivel az előbbi hozzászólásokhoz van néhány segítő tippem.

Mivel nekem is előfordul, hogy újra kell telepítenem a számítógépem operációs rendszerét, illetve ismerőseim gépeit is szoktam istápolni. Ezért már érdemes az ilyen esetekre felkészülve, a telepítést megelőzve, a merevlemezt érdemes több részre particionálni.
(Az előzőekben már volt róla szó ezért nem megyek bele a részletekbe - http://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Partíció)
A lényeg az, hogy ha a Windows(ok) telepítése során a hozzáértő, vagy speciális módot válasszuk ki a telepítés elején akkor lehetőségünk van telepítéskor a merevlemez particionálására, a telepítőbe beépített szoftver segítségével. Ilyenkor érdemes minimum 2 részre (partícióra) osztani a merevlemezt. Ezen részek optimális méretei függnek a használni kívánt oprendszer verzióitól illetve a számítógép felhasználási tartományától. Gondolok itt egy irodai munkára és játékra (stb) használt gép követelménykülönbségeire.
Egy irodai gép esetében azt a partíciót amelyre magát az operációs rendszert és jelen esetben az irodai szoftvereket telepítjük, nem szükséges "hatalmasra" méreteznünk. Elegendő az oprendszer és használni kívánt szoftverek tárhelyigényét figyelembe véve meghatározni.
Igaz érdemes még hozzávenni a lapozófájlok, és egyéb útközben létrejövő (frissítések, gyorsítótárfájlok stb.) fájlok méretét, a RAM memória méretét a lapozófájl miatt, de ebbe főleg ne menjünk bele mert ez is egy külön témakört érdemelne. 
Én egy egyszerű az évek alatt bevált szabályt alkalmaztam: A szoftverek tárhelyigényének minimum a kétszeresét.

Tehát pl.:
Windows Xp oprendszer 1.5 GB
MS Office 2007 : 3 GB http://office.microsoft.com/hu-hu/h...er-rendszerkovetelmenyei-HA010166865.aspx#BM8
(Egyéb Office programok igényei: http://office.microsoft.com/hu-hu/products/az-office-rendszerkovetelmenyei-FX102921529.aspx)

Azaz Win Xp esetén: 4.5 GB kétszerese 9 GB, de érdemes 15-20 GB-ot lefoglalni részükre.

Na jól elkalandoztunk és a lényeget még el sem kezdtem írni.

A lényeg az, hogy az oprendszerek telepítés közben automatikusan az első szabad partícióra települnek, a többit békében hagyják. Ezért érdemes a dokumentumainkat munkáinkat ezeken tárolni.

Egy játékra (is) használt gép esetén figyelembe kell venni, hogy a jelenlegi játékok akár több 10 GB-ot is igényelnek.
Ha pedig egy házi videó stúdiót akarunk otthon üzemeltetni akkor a munka könyvtár mérete lehet hatalmas.

Egy 500 GB-os merevlemezt érdemes 100/200/300 GB-os particiókra osztani, így az első (C: ) partícióra kerül az oprendszer és a felhasználói programok, a másik két partícióra (D:,E: ) pedig a Dokumentum és munkakönyvtárak.

Egy érdekesség még amit a Windows Xp-től bevezettek, hogy az asztalon található "Dokumentumok" könyvtárat át lehet helyezni másik könyvtárba (partícióra). Ezáltal csökkent az adatvesztés lehetősége, egy meghibásodás, vagy újratelepítés esetén.
Ezt úgy tudjuk megvalósítani, hogy:
- egy másik partíción létrehozunk egy könyvtárat (Pl.: Dokumentumok)
- az asztalon (vagy a startmenüben)a "Dokumentumok" ikonra jobb gombbal kattintva az előugró helyi menüből kiválasztjuk a Tulajdonságokat, ahol is át tudjuk helyezni az értékes tartalmat.
Találtam erre egy videót is: http://videosmart.hu/video/hogyan-helyezzuk-at-my-documents-mappankat

Na és itt jön egy Még fontosabb biztonsági fokozat! 
Ezt kombinálhatjuk egy úgynevezett felhőtárhellyel is. Az előzőekben leírt, Dokumentumok mappánk áthelyezését kombinálhatjuk egy felhőtárhely szinkronizációval.

Például a Gmail e-mail címünk létrehozásakor kapunk sok érdekes lehetőséget, többek között egy 15 GB-os felhő tárhelyet. ( http://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Drive )
Ha letöltjük a kliensprogramot és telepítése után a program első indításakor, az e-mailcímünk/Jelszavunk párossal belépve, beállítjuk a Dokumentumok mappánkat mint szinkronizálandó mappa, akkor adataink, munkáink folyamatosan szinkronizálva vannak egy biztonságos helyen is.

Ezen fájlok megtekinthetőek és menedzselhetőek a webes felületen is. Ráadásul, a szinkronizáció oda-vissza működik. Ha például egyik ismerősünknél feltöltünk egy fájlt a webes felületen a tárhelyünkre, akkor otthon bekapcsolva a gépet, szinkronizálja a merevlemezünk tartalmát, a felhőtárhellyel, így a feltöltött fájllal már a saját gépünk is rendelkezik.

További megbízható ingyenes felhőtárhelyek és paramétereik:

*Microsoft SkyDrive* : 7 GB (SkyDrive)
*Google Drive* : 15 GB (GoogleDrive)
MEGA: 50 GB





forrás: http://itcafe.hu/cikk/felho_tarhely_teszt_skydrive_google_drive_dropbox/bevezeto_skydrive.html
A táblázat a MEGA-nál nem jelez kliensprogramot, de már van nekik Androidos alkalmazásuk (is).

Remélem hasznos információkkal szolgáltam és nézzétek el a témákban történő kalandozásaimat.


----------



## szocske42 (2013 November 4)

Nagyon jo iras!
En mindezekmellett nagyon melegen ajanlom mindenkinek egy kulso, USBs merevlemez beszerzeset is.
Erre hetente ki lehet irni mindent, ami fontos, es sajnalnak, ha elveszne:
fotokat, filmeket, sajat dokumentumokat.

Fontos, hogy a mentes idejen kivul kihuzva taroljuk, mondjuk egy fiokban.

Igy villamcsapast, lopast, felrekattintast, szoval eleg sokmindent tulel.
Ha a nagyieknal tartjuk, akkor tuzveszt, arvizet is, es ok is orulnek, hogy gyakran latogatjuk oket 
(ehhez erdemesebb kettot venni, es cserelgetni a ket "telephely" kozott.)


----------



## anoto (2013 November 6)

THX!

Csak a nagyiéknak nehogy az jusson az eszébe, hogy a "kisunokám egy kíberterrorista".  

Én tavaly 2 db 500 Gigás winyót vesztettem, elektronika hibával mindkettőt.

Tudom még javasolni, ha valaki a vinyót szállít, vagy tárol, az első amit megtesz, hogy egy antisztatikus zacsiba rakja be először....


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 November 7)

anoto írta:


> THX!
> 
> Csak a nagyiéknak nehogy az jusson az eszébe, hogy a "kisunokám egy kíberterrorista".
> 
> ...


Ma már 2-3 ezer Ftért lehet kapni 2,5"-s fém tokokat, amik kifejezetten WD tároláshoz lettek készítve.


----------



## anoto (2013 November 8)

Sőt már 1400-ért is van 2,5"-os. Épp most néztem rá. ( http://www.argep.hu/trend/KULS/Kuelsoe-hdd-haz-2-5-usb-3.html )

Az én winyóim viszont, sajnos fix belső 7200 fordulatszámú, 3,5"-osak voltak. Meghibásodásuk legfőképpen az intenzív használat következményére vezethetők vissza.
Viszont az újabb vinyók már az "InteliPower" szolgáltatást is tudják. Ez egy energiatakarékossági és az eszköz kímélése szempontjából hasznos dolog.

Mi micsoda, ha merevlemezről van szó:

*Alap jelölésük:*
-*HDD* (Hard Disc Drive) azaz, Merevlemez, Vincseszter, Vinyó, stb..
-*SSD (Solid State Drive)*

*Méretjelölések:*
-1.8"
-2.5"
-3.5"
A merevlemezek méretét fejezi ki colban kifejezve.

*Csatolótípus jelölések:*
-*IDE, PATA* (Parallel ATA)* UDMA*(Ultra DMA ATA 33/66/100/130)
*-SATA (SATA I/II/III)*
*-SCSI *(Small Computer System Interface)
-stb (ST-506 · ESDI · SMD · Parallel ATA · DMA · SSA · HIPPI · USB MSC · FireWire · eSATA · Parallel SCSI · Serial Attached SCSI · Fibre Channel · iSCSI)

*Fordulatszám jelölések:*
- 5400 rpm : Fix 5400 fordulat percenként
- 7200 rpm : Fix 7200 fordulat percenként
- 10000 rpm: Fix 10000 fordulat percenként
- 15000 rpm: Fix 15000 fordulat percenként
- 5400-7200 rpm : igénybevételtől függő aktív fordulatszám-szabályzás.
(Az SSD meghajtóknál nincs jelölve, mivel nincs mozgó alkatrész.)

*A hagyományos működésű HDD és az SSD közötti különbség:*
Kezdjük akkor az elején, hogy hogyan is működik egy merevlemez (HDD).
A legegyszerűbb (és általánosan alkalmazott) hasonlatra levezetve, hasonlóan mint egy lemezjátszó, csak a bakelit lemeztől eltérően nem csigavonalban elhelyezett barázdák, hanem a korong felületén elhelyezett hordozó réteg, mágneses tulajdonságai hordozzák az adatokat.

Az SSD meghajtóknál viszont a tárolást nem mágneses korongok, hanem memória chip-ek tárolják az adatokat, hasonlóan mint egy PenDrive, csak a csatolófelületet az USB-ről átalakították SATA-ra. (vagy PATA-ra, PCI-E-re, stb.)

*Gyorsítótár méretek:*
Régebben 2, 4, 8 MiB-os, manapság a nagyobb kapacitású HDD-k mellé 16, 32 vagy 64 MiB-os gyorsítótárat szoktak rakni.

Ez arra szolgál, hogy a korongokról történő adatolvasás (írás) sebességének ingadozásait kiegyenlítse.

*Írási és olvasási sebesség:*
A csatolófelületek már mutatják a maximális adatátviteli sebességet, de pontos értékeket a leírásban, vagy méréssel tudunk megállapítani.

*IDE (PATA, UDMA):*
* - Ultra DMA ATA 33: *264 Mbit/s -33 MB/s
* - Ultra DMA ATA 66: * 528 Mbit/s -66 MB/s
* - Ultra DMA ATA 100: *800 Mbit/s -100 MB/s
* - Ultra DMA ATA 130: *1064 Mbit/s -133 MB/s

*SATA*
* - SATA 1 (SATA 150, SATA 1,5 Gbit/s) *1,5 Gbit/s, *150 MB/s* átviteli sebesség.
* - SATA 2 (SATA 300, SATA 3 Gbit/s) *3 Gbit/s, *300 MB/s* átviteli sebesség.
* - SATA 3 (SATA 600, SATA 6 Gbit/s) *6 Gbit/s, *600 MB/s* átviteli sebesség. (SATA revision 3.0 - 6 Gbit/s - 600 MB/s)
* - SATA revision 3.1 *6 Gbit/s, 600 MB/s átviteli sebesség.
* - SATA revision 3.2 *Akár 16 Gbit/s

*SCSI*
* - Ultra2 Wide SCSI 80 MB/s*
* - Ultra3 SCSI 160 MB/s*
* - Ultra-320 SCSI 320 MB/s*
* - Ultra-640 SCSI 640 MB/s*

*Az SSD meghajtók:*
*Előnyök a merevlemezzel szemben*






rövid indulási idő, nincs felpörgés, Power On - Ready átmenet 1 s

mozgó alkatrészek teljes hiánya

olvasási várakozási idő 12.5 μs (mikroszekundum) _(merevlemezeknél 5,5~12 milliszekundum)_

írási várakozási idő 33 μs _(merevlemezeknél 5,5~12 milliszekundum)_

olvasási sebesség 520 MB/s (felsőbb árkategória)

írási sebesség 320 MB/s (felsőbb árkategória)

alacsony áramfelvétel

zaj teljes hiánya (nincsenek mozgó alkatrészek, például motor vagy fej)

mechanikai megbízhatóság — képes elviselni szélsőséges ütést, vibrációt, nyomást, hőmérsékletet

széles hőmérsékleti tartományban képes működni — tipikus merevlemez 5-55 °C között, míg a flash SSD -40-85 °C között is működőképes

viszonylagosan állandó olvasási és írási teljesítmény

kis fizikai méret és tömeg

 
*Az SSD hátrányai*






magas ár: 1 GB 1 USD-tól

az újraírások száma korlátozott: átlagos flash-memória 3 000...10 000 -szer írható, drágább memóriáknál ez akár az 5 milliót is elérheti.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Nos ez is olyan téma amelyről napokig napokig lehetne foglalkozni, de megpróbáltam azon jellemzők és jelöléseket kiemelni, amely egy vásárláskor, gépösszeállításkor figyelembe veendő.

Még egy érdekes és fontos dolgot szeretnék a kezdő kollégák figyelmébe ajánlani. Mégpedig a merevlemezek kapacitására vonatkozóan, amikor az ember vesz egy merevlemezt, pl vegyünk alapul egy 80 GB-os példányt, akkor észreveheti, hogy a 80 GB-os merevlemezt az operációs rendszer "csak" 74,5 GB-os merevlemeznek látja. Miért is van ez? Nos a dolog azért érdekes, mert a gyártók a 1000-es váltású prefixumokkal adják meg a kapacitást, míg a rendszerünk a számítástechnikában alkalmazott 1024-es váltószámú prefixumokat alkalmazza. Ez a Bináris prefixum.


----------



## fpjotr (2014 Március 31)

ryuqe787 írta:


> A DOS sosem használt ilyen karaktereket fájlnevekben: ! # $ % & ' ( ) - @ ^ _ ` { } ~
> Maximum VALAMI~1.ASD
> Ez a karakterhossz korlát miatt van, ha hosszabb akkor így néz ki rövidítve..



bocs, hogy beleszólok, de a DOS világban szigorúan 8.3 karakter lehetett egy fájl neve. Amit te írtál VALAMI~1.ASD a windows 95-tel jött be előtte nem volt. (Persze lehetett használni, ha valaki akarta, hiszen a ~ elfogadott karakter volt)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/8.3_filename ha valakit érdekel részletesebben. Igazából véleményem szerint ma már ez irrelevánssá vált, hiszen a unix/linux világban mindig is lehetettet tetszőleges hosszúságú file nevet adni és az NTFS bevezetésével a windows is "megtanulta" a hosszú file neveket. 

Üdvözlettel


----------



## fpjotr (2014 Március 31)

anoto írta:


> Még egy érdekes és fontos dolgot szeretnék a kezdő kollégák figyelmébe ajánlani. Mégpedig a merevlemezek kapacitására vonatkozóan, amikor az ember vesz egy merevlemezt, pl vegyünk alapul egy 80 GB-os példányt, akkor észreveheti, hogy a 80 GB-os merevlemezt az operációs rendszer "csak" 74,5 GB-os merevlemeznek látja. Miért is van ez? Nos a dolog azért érdekes, mert a gyártók a 1000-es váltású prefixumokkal adják meg a kapacitást, míg a rendszerünk a számítástechnikában alkalmazott 1024-es váltószámú prefixumokat alkalmazza. Ez a Bináris prefixum.
> 
> Csatolás megtekintése 1106905



Ezt kiegészíteném azzal, hogy az adott file-rendszer is elfoglal bizonyos százaléknyi helyet a FAT (File Allocation Table) részére, valamint az NTFS és hasonló un. naplózó file-rendszerek még lefoglalnak saját területet az adatbiztonság növelése céljából. Elmondható tehát, hogy mérettől függően, akár 10%-is "eltűnhet"


----------



## Fédererné Makk Erzsébet (2014 Április 22)

S.O.S.!!! VALAKI! 
Ennek kibontásában segítséget szeretnék kérni!
Matematika Kalauz 1.- 2.(interaktív CD) 

letöltögettem a data-ról, de nem tudok hozzáférni!!!!!!!!
http://canadahun.com/temak/matematikai-könyvek.32252/page-2
ez a tájékoztató van hozzá:

"A kiadvány tömör, összefoglalt formában tartalmazza a középiskolai matematika anyagot. Mindegyik fejezetben számos definíció és tétel,valamint több mint 500 megoldott és kitűzött feladat található. A szoftver több száz oldalnyi hypertextes szöveget tartalmaz, melyeket kinyomtathat vagy szövegszerkesztőbe illeszthet. Szerző: Cyberstone Kft. Kiadó: Automex Kft. Kiadás éve: 1998 Formátum: ISO Méret: 196MB+258MB Rendszer:Windows Futtatás:Total Commanderrel összeilleszted, bemountolod.Telepítés nélkül futnak. "


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Április 22)

Ennél részletesebben nem nagyon lehet megmagyarázni.
Legfeljebb még annyit (bár ez nyilvánvaló), hogy a részeket egy könytárba kell tölteni, amiből összeáll az iso kiterjesztésű fájl, ami un lemezkép formátum, tehát önmagában nem futtatható.
Két lehetőséged van:
1 kiírod CD-re, DE NEM mint iso kiterjesztés, hanem, mint írásra előkészített CD anyag.
2 segédprogramot használsz, ahová „bemountolod” az iso fájlt.


Fédererné Makk Erzsébet írta:


> S.O.S.!!! VALAKI!
> Ennek kibontásában segítséget szeretnék kérni!
> Matematika Kalauz 1.- 2.(interaktív CD)
> 
> ...


----------



## Fédererné Makk Erzsébet (2014 Április 22)

köszi! összejött!


----------



## Oberritter Tamás (2015 Január 21)

Hello, én a poweriso programot szoktam használni.


----------



## kice7 (2015 Február 8)

Tisztelt canadások ... elnézést kérek, ha rossz helyre írom a kérdésem/kérésem, de végigpásztáztam a topicokat, s nem találtam a megfelelőt neki...
Osztálytanító vagyok, s sajnos, mivel a tankönyveink nagyobb részét nem kaptuk meg szeptember óta, kénytelen vagyok a tananyagot munkalapba, prezentációba... sűriteni. A gépemre szeretném INGYEN telepíteni, a MAGYAR ÍROTT, ÁLLÓBETŰK fontját/betűkészletét, a tananyag szerkesztéséhez. Sajnos, nem találom őket a neten. 
Ha esetleg, valaki tudna segíteni... 
Íme, a használatos betűkészlet...


----------



## kice7 (2015 Február 8)

már kipróbáltam többmindent: Gruenwald, Lateinau, Odstemplik... valamilyen SAS (schreibshrift demo), Deutsche normalschrift verziókat, de általában, az írott Z, Ű, Ő, T, L ... kis/nagybetűk másfélék... (Különben, az ARIEL a nyomtatott betűknek megfelel, mivel a g betűt, így írjuk: g )
Ha már a magyarországi első/második osztályos magyar nyelv tankönyvek ugyanazzal az írott betűkészlettel írodnak, valahol kell lenniük  ... vagy fizetősek? ... 
Ha valaki rátalál, az INGYEN telepíthető, a MAGYAR ÍROTT, ÁLLÓBETŰK fontjára/betűkészletére, jussak eszébe ... köszönöm


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Február 8)

kice7 írta:


> Tisztelt canadások ... elnézést kérek, ha rossz helyre írom a kérdésem/kérésem, de végigpásztáztam a topicokat, s nem találtam a megfelelőt neki...
> Osztálytanító vagyok, s sajnos, mivel a tankönyveink nagyobb részét nem kaptuk meg szeptember óta, kénytelen vagyok a tananyagot munkalapba, prezentációba... sűriteni. A gépemre szeretném INGYEN telepíteni, a MAGYAR ÍROTT, ÁLLÓBETŰK fontját/betűkészletét, a tananyag szerkesztéséhez. Sajnos, nem találom őket a neten.
> Ha esetleg, valaki tudna segíteni...
> Íme, a használatos betűkészlet...


*Tényleg rossz helyre írtad, de egyelőre itt hagyom, hogy megtalálhasd az esetleges választ.
A gond az, hogy speciális magyar magánhangzók miatt (Ö,Ü...) nehezen fogsz ilyet találni.
Esetleg itt vagy itt keresgélhetsz.*


----------



## kice7 (2015 Február 8)

Köszönöm megértésed  ... mindkét oldalon már kerestem... / Szabadon töröld ki, esetleg, helyezed át a megfelelőbe.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Február 8)

Kicsit szúkítve a keresést a lucida talán megüti kívánt forma elvárási szintjét.


----------



## anoto (2015 Február 8)

Én is rákerestem, de sajnos nem találtam, olyat, ami tényleg 100%-ban olyan lenne, mint az iskolai mintabetűk.

Esetleg, lehet, hogy megcsinálom, ha nem túl sürgős.


----------



## kice7 (2015 Február 8)

Köszönöm a kedvességeteket  ... ma próbálkoztam itt és itt, a saját kézírásomból megfelelő betűtípust készíteni, csak nem olyan egyszerű... az összekötő vonalakkal van gondom. Mivel, elsőosztályosokról van szó, nem használhatok a tankönyvben megadott írott betűtípusokon kívül mást. Habár, tapasztalatból tudom, hogy a dőlt betűs lenne az igazi, természetesebb, könnyebb a gyerekeknek... (Sajnos, a tankönyvhiány mellett, az a bizonyos okos-tábla  az osztályomban, nem működik ahogyan kellene, a tananyaggal meg haladnom kell... ezért törekszek word-be megoldani ezt a problémát).
Bármikor, ANOTO...  előre is köszönöm.


----------



## ronix7-7 (2015 Április 1)

Kedves computeres szakemberek, tagjaink! 
Segítséget szeretnék kérni tőletek!
A Gyerekeknek-Angoltanodába feltettem egy tömörített fájlt melyet meg tudok ugyan nyitni, de olvasni nem.
Így tettem fel: "Folyt. egy kis feladat. Aki ezt meg tudja nyitni, az nyert! Én ugyan letöltöttem, de nem tudom megnyitni." 
A következő (ápr.1.) válaszom Esperantistonak:
"Igen, ugyanaz a fájl, de már elküldtem a 2-est, nem tudtam kivenni, ezért így ismét betettem, hogy ez a fájl, melyet meg tudok nyitni ugyan, de nem olvasható a Dvju. Azt írja ki, hogy váratlanul vége a fájlnak. Hát, nem tudom mit csináltam rosszul én vagy a gépem, kár, pedig 111 szókép van a tömörített fájlban. Gondoltam felteszem, hátha lesz valaki, aki megoldja a rejtélyt. Még megpróbálom itt a Computer-világ topikban(kezdő vagyok) segítséget kérni canadahunos, a komputer világában járatos tagjainktól."
Azt szeretném kérdezni, hogy valóban olvashatatlanná vált-e ez a fájl, dobjuk ki, vagy még menthető. Nagyon sajnálom, mert nagyon sok jól használható szóképet tartalmaz. Segíteni szerettem volna vele a még aktívan dolgozó fórumtársaimnak, ám nem sikerült. Az, hogy olvashatatlan, az akkor derült ki, amikor kicsit később megnéztem, de akkorra már feltettem a Gyermekenek topikba.
Erről a tömörített fájlról van szó. Amennyiben tudtok, kérlek segítsetek!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Április 1)

ronix7-7 írta:


> Kedves computeres szakemberek, tagjaink!
> Segítséget szeretnék kérni tőletek!
> A Gyerekeknek-Angoltanodába feltettem egy tömörített fájlt melyet meg tudok ugyan nyitni, de olvasni nem.
> Így tettem fel: "Folyt. egy kis feladat. Aki ezt meg tudja nyitni, az nyert! Én ugyan letöltöttem, de nem tudom megnyitni."
> ...


Ha nem tudod megnyitni=hibás
Az “unexpected end of file” (váratlanul vége a fájlnak), “header corrupted” (hibás fejléc)…stb. arra utalnak, hogy rosszul lett letöltve esetleg már eleve rosszul töltötték fel.
Ilyenkor sajnos újra kell tölteni, hacsak a tömörítő maga nem ajánlja fel a hiba kijavítását. (Ritkán, de előfordulhat, hogy un. bithibát helyre tud állítani, de nem a hiányzó fájlmaradékot.)


----------



## ronix7-7 (2015 Április 1)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Ha nem tudod megnyitni=hibás
> Az “unexpected end of file” (váratlanul vége a fájlnak), “header corrupted” (hibás fejléc)…stb. arra utalnak, hogy rosszul lett letöltve esetleg már eleve rosszul töltötték fel.
> Ilyenkor sajnos újra kell tölteni, hacsak a tömörítő maga nem ajánlja fel a hiba kijavítását. (Ritkán, de előfordulhat, hogy un. bithibát helyre tud állítani, de nem a hiányzó fájlmaradékot.)


Kedves Flamingo!
Nagyon szépen köszönöm a gyors válaszodat! Akkor sajnos nem menthető a fájl. Az előzményeimben sikerült előkeresni a fájlt, megpróbáltam ismét letölteni, de ugyanaz a válasz, azaz váratlanul vége a fájlnak. Tehát eleve a feltöltés hibás.
Sajnálom, hogy a legjobb, legtöbb szóképet nem sikerült átadnom fórumtársaimnak.
Hálás köszönet még egyszer a szakszerű válaszodért! 
Köszönettel: Ani


----------



## Chalamade (2015 Április 1)

ronix7-7 írta:


> Tehát eleve a feltöltés hibás.


Innen letöltve a winrar5.00 -al simán nyílt, 113 file van benne 50 Below Zero az első, Yue're The Boss. Baby Duck az utolsó.


----------



## ronix7-7 (2015 Április 1)

Chalamade írta:


> Innen letöltve a winrar5.00 -al simán nyílt, 113 file van benne 50 Below Zero az első, Yue're The Boss. Baby Duck az utolsó.


Szia!
Köszönöm, hogy megnézted, és válaszoltál. Én sajnos nem értek annyira a számítógéphez. Gyermekeim messze laknak, én pedig a 67. évemet taposom (ugye így már érthető a bánázásom?). Akkor a tömörítő programom is velem öregedett.
Akkor mi a javaslatod? Frissíteni, vagy telepítenem kell a WinRaromat? Mit tegyek? - és hogyan? A fájlt meg tudtam nyitni, de olvasni már nem.
Jaj, pedig már a fórumban, ahová feltettem a tömörített fájlt, megírtam, hogy ne is kísérletezzenek a megnyitásával.
Válaszodat nagyon köszönöm előre is!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Április 1)

ronix7-7 írta:


> Szia!
> Köszönöm, hogy megnézted, és válaszoltál. Én sajnos nem értek annyira a számítógéphez. Gyermekeim messze laknak, én pedig a 67. évemet taposom (ugye így már érthető a bánázásom?). Akkor a tömörítő programom is velem öregedett.
> Akkor mi a javaslatod? Frissíteni, vagy telepítenem kell a WinRaromat? Mit tegyek? - és hogyan? A fájlt meg tudtam nyitni, de olvasni már nem.
> Jaj, pedig már a fórumban, ahová feltettem a tömörített fájlt, megírtam, hogy ne is kísérletezzenek a megnyitásával.
> Válaszodat nagyon köszönöm előre is!


Sajnos arra nincs elegendő időm, hogy minden csatolást is leellenőrizzek, de javaslom próbáld meg, ha a te tömörítőd régebbi, mint a fentebb említett 5.0-s .
a legújabb 5.21-es veziót itt éred el (ki kell választanod a gépedhez és az op. rendszeredhez illeszkedőt).


----------



## ronix7-7 (2015 Április 1)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Sajnos arra nincs elegendő időm, hogy minden csatolást is leellenőrizzek, de javaslom próbáld meg, ha a te tömörítőd régebbi, mint a fentebb említett 5.0-s .
> a legújabb 5.21-es veziót itt éred el (ki kell választanod a gépedhez és az op. rendszeredhez illeszkedőt).


Hálásan köszönöm ismét a gyors és szakszerű válaszért Kedves Flamingo! Próbálkozom a frissebb programmal.
Üdv.: Ani


----------



## telaci (2015 Április 1)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Sajnos arra nincs elegendő időm, hogy minden csatolást is leellenőrizzek, de javaslom próbáld meg, ha a te tömörítőd régebbi, mint a fentebb említett 5.0-s .
> a legújabb 5.21-es veziót itt éred el (ki kell választanod a gépedhez és az op. rendszeredhez illeszkedőt).





ronix7-7 írta:


> Hálásan köszönöm ismét a gyors és szakszerű válaszért Kedves Flamingo! Próbálkozom a frissebb programmal.
> Üdv.: Ani


... nem biztos ám, hogy az újabb verziószámú WINRAR "alapból" kitömöríti, csak lehet, hogy már bele van montírozva az ún. "ZIP/RAR hibajavító". Most próbálom megkeresni, hogy ennek az önálló programverziója merre van, mert vagy 2 évvel ezelőtt használtam utoljára, és a többszöri rendcsinálásoknak ez is áldozatául esett ...
Nekem akkor egy "sérült" RAR file-nál volt rá szükségem és csaknem a 90 %-át ki is nyertem vele ... Ha megtalálom, majd jelentkezek újra ...


----------



## ronix7-7 (2015 Április 1)

telaci írta:


> ... nem biztos ám, hogy az újabb verziószámú WINRAR "alapból" kitömöríti, csak lehet, hogy már bele van montírozva az ún. "ZIP/RAR hibajavító". Most próbálom megkeresni, hogy ennek az önálló programverziója merre van, mert vagy 2 évvel ezelőtt használtam utoljára, és a többszöri rendcsinálásoknak ez is áldozatául esett ...
> Nekem akkor egy "sérült" RAR file-nál volt rá szükségem és csaknem a 90 %-át ki is nyertem vele ... Ha megtalálom, majd jelentkezek újra ...


O.K.
Amennyiben sikerül valamit visszanyerni, akkor kérlek tedd fel helyettem a Gyermekeknek Angoltanoda topikba! Nekem nincs szükségem a képkártyákra, csupán másoknak szerettem volna segíteni ezekkel. (de van még sok más nálam talonban, amit még feltöltök).


----------



## ronix7-7 (2015 Április 1)

Kedves telaci!
Tényleg hálásan köszönöm a jó tippedet és a linket, de én erre már képtelen vagyok az 58. hozzászólásomban leírtak miatt. Bocsi, de én már nem kísérletezek. A linket azért lementettem, melyet nagyon köszönök!
Szeretettel és üdvözlettel: Ani


----------



## ronix7-7 (2015 Április 6)

Esperentisto társunk ezt küldte segítségemre a Gyerekekenek - Angoltanoda topikba:
"Nem nagy segítség, csak egy információ: a bm2 kiterjesztésű fájlokat a Boardmaker program használja (http://www.mayer-johnson.com/boardmaker-software).
Egy 30 napig ingyen használható verziót innen lehet letölteni: http://www.mayer-johnson.com/downloads/trials/details/id/282. "
csmágica pedig ki is próbálta, elővarázsolta a képeket, és ezt írta: "Szuper! De, de, ez volt a megoldás!"
Ezt szerettem volna tudatni veletek, ez a fenti a megoldás. Próbáljátok ki ti is! 
Hálásan köszönöm, hogy ebben a fórumban ti is nagyon gyorsan segíteni próbáltatok nekem.
Üdvözlettel: Ani


----------



## flamandu (2015 Október 19)

Olvasom a CanadaHun frontlapján, hogypéldául: "98 tag, 151 vendég, 320 robot".
Namármost, kik azok a robotok, és mit akarnak tõlünk???
(Már régóta fúrják az oldalamat...)


----------



## Beka Holt (2015 Október 19)

flamandu írta:


> Olvasom a CanadaHun frontlapján, hogypéldául: "98 tag, 151 vendég, 320 robot".
> Namármost, kik azok a robotok, és mit akarnak tõlünk???
> (Már régóta fúrják az oldalamat...)


 Szia! 

Semmit nem akarnak tőlünk, ha jól tudom ezek a robotok kereső robotok, és jóindulatúak. 
A keresőrobotok felmennek a weboldalakra, végigolvassák az úgynevezett kódnézetet és elraktározzák a memóriájukban.
Amikor jön valaki, és kérdést intéz a keresőhöz, beírja azt a szót, amiről információt szeretne olvasni a neten, akkor a robot a memóriájából előhúzza azokat az oldalakat, ahol azt a szót megtalálta. Olyan keresőknek dogoznak, mint például a Google. De, ez nem biztos, ezt csak én gondolom így


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Október 19)

flamandu írta:


> Olvasom a CanadaHun frontlapján, hogypéldául: "98 tag, 151 vendég, 320 robot".
> Namármost, kik azok a robotok, és mit akarnak tõlünk???
> (Már régóta fúrják az oldalamat...)


A robot szó a szlovák munka szóból ered és Capek használta először, de igazán Asimov tette elterjedté a híres "robotika 3 alaptörvényé"-vel. 
*Komolyra fordítva, Beka helyesen érzett rá (hisz nem szakember, mint szinte egyikünk sem e téren).
A különböző keresők (Google, Yahoo…) és más nagy honlapok is használnak úgynevezett (ro)botokat.
Olyannyira, hogy 2o13-ban már többet használták a Netet a botok, mint az emberek személyesen.
De ez nem is csoda, ha belegondolsz: keresel valamit és a Google feldob több ezer találatot. Ez több ezer robot több ezer oldalon és ez csak a te egyetlen keresésed eredménye.
Egyébként a legtöbb bot, jóindulatú, de sajna előfordulhat néhány rosszindulatú is (adatlopó, jelszólopó…). Ezért kell a szervereket megfelelő védelemmel ellátni. (A mienk - megnyugtatásul - el van látva.)*


Beka Holt írta:


> Szia!
> 
> Semmit nem akarnak tőlünk, ha jól tudom ezek a robotok kereső robotok, és jóindulatúak.
> A keresőrobotok felmennek a weboldalakra, végigolvassák az úgynevezett kódnézetet és elraktározzák a memóriájukban.
> Amikor jön valaki, és kérdést intéz a keresőhöz, beírja azt a szót, amiről információt szeretne olvasni a neten, akkor a robot a memóriájából előhúzza azokat az oldalakat, ahol azt a szót megtalálta. Olyan keresőknek dogoznak, mint például a Google. De, ez nem biztos, ezt csak én gondolom így


Az eleje majdnem jó, a vége meg teljesen


----------



## flamandu (2015 Október 19)

*Beka Holt, FLAMINGO*, köszi a magyarázatotokat.
Már azt hittem, valami kis schwartzeneggerek a jövõbõl, piszkálódnak...


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Október 19)

flamandu írta:


> *Beka Holt, FLAMINGO*, köszi a magyarázatotokat.
> Már azt hittem, valami kis schwartzeneggerek a jövõbõl, piszkálódnak...


Nyugi. A CH teleport kapuja előtt ott az íriszzár


----------



## trialboj (2015 November 16)

Üdv,

Azt szeretném kérdezni, hogy a flash megszűnésével, semmilyen online játék nem fog elfutni a továbbiakban? Főleg chrome-on? Egyik haver keresne magánag valami mahjong játékot, de nem talált olyat ami működne... Én kinevettem, és 5 perc kutatás után én sem találtam neki olyat amiben legalább az első kép betöltődne... ?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 November 16)

trialboj írta:


> Üdv,
> 
> Azt szeretném kérdezni, hogy a flash megszűnésével, semmilyen online játék nem fog elfutni a továbbiakban? Főleg chrome-on? Egyik haver keresne magánag valami mahjong játékot, de nem talált olyat ami működne... Én kinevettem, és 5 perc kutatás után én sem találtam neki olyat amiben legalább az első kép betöltődne... ?


Egyrészt a Flash még nem szűnt meg (épp a múlt héten adtak ki hozzá egy fontos frissítést), csak a Youtube és a Chrome nem támogatja.
böngészőt kell váltani (pl Safari/FF…) és akkor futni fognak, már, ha a legújabb flash van a gépen.
Másrészt - ahogy a Youtube is átdolgozta a flash.es dolgokat, előbb-utóbb a játékok is "átszerkesztődnek". (Persze győzni kell kivárni).
De, ha türelmetlen a barátod, akkor keressen a régi Windows alatti verziót. Akkor még nem létezett a flash.


----------



## Mizsuzsa (2016 Február 6)

Segítséget szeretnék kérni,és egyben elnézést is ha esetleg nem jó helyre írok. Van egy keresztszemes minta sor és szeretnék belőle pdf-et készíteni,hogyan tudnám ezt kivitelezni.Szerettem volna letölteni a programot de a gépen letiltja mert vírusos, több helyről is próbálkoztam,bár részemről még ez is kevés lenne mert el kellene magyarázni lépésről lépésre és sajnos csak magyarul tudok.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Február 6)

Mizsuzsa írta:


> Segítséget szeretnék kérni,és egyben elnézést is ha esetleg nem jó helyre írok. Van egy keresztszemes minta sor és szeretnék belőle pdf-et készíteni,hogyan tudnám ezt kivitelezni.Szerettem volna letölteni a programot de a gépen letiltja mert vírusos, több helyről is próbálkoztam,bár részemről még ez is kevés lenne mert el kellene magyarázni lépésről lépésre és sajnos csak magyarul tudok.


Sajnos én meg a keresztszemesekben vagyok kezdő, sőt, még az sem.
Feltételezem van egy rajzmintád.
Ha nem elektronikus a formátuma, a legegyszerűbb, ha a telefonoddal lefotózod. Vagy, ha van szkennered, beszkenneled. ez utóbbi esetben szinte mindegyik szkennelő programnál ki lehet választani a menüjében, hogy pdf formátumban mentsen.
Ha elektronikus formában van meg (jpg, gif vagy hasonló kiterjesztésű kép), akkor a Google-be beírod, hogy jpeg to pdf (vagy katt erre a kékre) és egy rakás találatot kapsz.
Mindjárt az elején : http://www.convert-jpg-to-pdf.net
Igaz ez angol nyelvű, de egyszerű a kezelése.
Az elején beállítod a 4 gombot

margin/margó - small/kicsi vagy big/nagy
page/lap - portrait/álló vagy landscape/fekvő
page size/lapméret - itt az A4-et kell választani és
az image size/kép méret - original/erededi vagy fit /laphoz nyújtva
Ha ez megvan, akkor a select jpg gombra kattintva feltöltheted a gépedrő, majd a convert gombbal átalakíthatod.


----------



## Mizsuzsa (2016 Február 6)

Kedves FLAMINGO! Nagyon szépen köszönöm a gyors segítséget. Sikerült végig vinni de mikor letöltöttem volna, a gépem nem engedi, azt írja vírusos és törölte.Nem tudnám valahogy kikerülni, ESET NOD32, van feltöltve a gépemre,vagyis a laptopomra.


----------



## Mizsuzsa (2016 Február 6)

Jaj!!!! Képzeld,amit te adtál meg oldalt, azon megcsináltam és azzal működött/ Firefox/  A Googl-be beírva vírust észlel. 
A saját mappáimból készítettem. Tudnék a képméreten módosítani,nagyítani úgy, hogy az eredeti két lapból készít két oldalt készít, és a nagyítással lenne mondjuk3-4 oldal. A kinyomtatott minta jobban olvasható lenne ha nagyítottan készülne.Ha nem haragszol mutatnék egy példát.Ebből a két képből készítettem ,alatta a segítségeddel elkészített pdf. Jól olvasható,jól nagyítható,de ha kinyomtatom nem nagyított változat készül el. A következő képet nem én készítettem /Tulipán1.pdf/ így töltöttem le, ha megnyitod szemmel láthatóan nagyobb a kép.Tudnék esetleg hasonlót készíteni.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Február 6)

Mizsuzsa írta:


> Kedves FLAMINGO! Nagyon szépen köszönöm a gyors segítséget. Sikerült végig vinni de mikor letöltöttem volna, a gépem nem engedi, azt írja vírusos és törölte.Nem tudnám valahogy kikerülni, ESET NOD32, van feltöltve a gépemre,vagyis a laptopomra.


Sajnos ebben nem tudok segíteni.
A legtöbb vírusellenőrzőnek van olyan módja, hogy karanténba (homokozóba/elkülönítőbe…) téve engedi a fájl futását, ha van ilyen, megpróbálhatod.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Február 6)

Mizsuzsa írta:


> Jaj!!!! Képzeld,amit te adtál meg oldalt, azon megcsináltam és azzal működött/ Firefox/  A Googl-be beírva vírust észlel.
> A saját mappáimból készítettem. Tudnék a képméreten módosítani,nagyítani úgy, hogy az eredeti két lapból készít két oldalt készít, és a nagyítással lenne mondjuk3-4 oldal. A kinyomtatott minta jobban olvasható lenne ha nagyítottan készülne.Ha nem haragszol mutatnék egy példát.Ebből a két képből készítettem ,alatta a segítségeddel elkészített pdf. Jól olvasható,jól nagyítható,de ha kinyomtatom nem nagyított változat készül el. A következő képet nem én készítettem /Tulipán1.pdf/ így töltöttem le, ha megnyitod szemmel láthatóan nagyobb a kép.Tudnék esetleg hasonlót készíteni.


Úgy rémlik a jobb alsó (fit to page vagy ilyesmi, már nem emlékszem pontosan) igazítja az oldalhoz.


----------



## Mizsuzsa (2016 Február 6)

Nagyon szépen köszönöm a segítséget.
Köszönettel:Zsuzsanna


----------



## phoenyx (2016 Június 8)

Üdvözletem Mindenkinek!

Van valaki, aki használ, v már ismeri ezen 'mini PC'-ket?
https://www.aqua.hu/mobile/gigabyte-brix-gb-bace-3150-barebone-pc-fekete-375442.html
Vagy pld:
http://www.bestbyte.hu/Mini/Asus-VIVO-PC-VM42-1A-VM42-S031M-Intel-Ezust-asztali-mini-PC-p115273.html
Kérlek, mondjatok véleményt. Nem annyira ragaszkodom e fenti típusokhoz, általános jelleggel kérdezem, az ilyen mini gépekről tapasztalatotokat. Tönkrement a 11 éves, még sulinetes asztali PC-m, sürgősen szükségem van egy újra, szokványos word, excel, net/skype használatra, nem gamer-t keresek.
Köszönöm.


----------



## anoto (2016 December 30)

kice7 problémájára a megoldás:

A betűtípus és még két Word dokumentum, vonalazva.

Az infó forrása:
http://bergamott.blogspot.hu/2010/11/irott-es-nyomtatott-abece.html

A fájlok forrása:
http://irottmagyarabc.hupont.hu/2/alkalmazas

BUÉK Mindenkinek!


----------



## sprague pearl (2017 Április 26)

[QUOTE = "FLAMINGO, post: 4816530, member: 182 078"] Sorry, I'm starting to cross his eyes in the elderly, and even the no.
I assume there is a rajzmintád.
If you're not in electronic format, the easiest way is to lefotózod your phone. Or, if you have a scanner, you scan. in the latter case you can choose the menu of almost every scanning program to save a PDF file.
If you have it in electronic format (jpg, gif or picture similar extension), then typing into Google, you'll get that pdf to jpeg (or click this blue) and a bunch of hits.
Right from the beginning: http://www.convert-jpg-to-pdf.net
This is true in English, but easy to handle.
4 to set it in the beginning


Margin / Margin - small / small or big / large 
page / sheet - portrait / portrait or landscape / landscape 
page size / page size - in the A4 should be selected and 
the image size / image size - original / erededi or fit / sheet stretched
If this is done, you can click the select button to upload a jpg gépedrő, then you can convert button to convert. [/ QUOTE]

0r you can use this online tool http://www.jpgtopdf.com/ it will work just fine


----------



## av10 (2017 Augusztus 27)

Nagyon hasznos volt nekem ez a fórum, nagyon sokat tanultam


----------



## csuri60 (2020 Január 22)

Hogyan lehet a felhsználói nevet megváltoztatni, amivel bejelentkezem a canadahun-ra? Nem a jelszóra gondolok. A választ előre is köszönöm.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2020 Január 22)

csuri60 írta:


> Hogyan lehet a felhsználói nevet megváltoztatni, amivel bejelentkezem a canadahun-ra? Nem a jelszóra gondolok. A választ előre is köszönöm.


*Azt bizony sehogy.
Ezért is írtuk meg a fórumszabályzatban (ami nyílt, tehát a regisztráció előtt is elérhető), hogy mindenki alaposan gondolja meg.
Amit tudok javasolni: kérd a tagságod törlését, majd regisztrálj újra az új nickeddel, de alaposan meg kellene fontolni, hogy az mi legyen.*


----------



## Betti627 (2021 Május 9)

Sziasztok! 
Remélem jó helyre írom a kérdésem. 
Szóval az lenne a kérdésem, hogy tud-e valaki olyan programot (a legjobb, amit interneten is lehet használni, nem csak letöltve), amivel képet lehet szerkeszteni, konkrétabban adott képen látható ábrát úgy szerkeszteni, hogy a háttér fehér legyen, ne szürkés, de az ábra körvonalai, stb megmaradjanak? 
Illetve egy pdf dokumentumot lehet valamivel szerkeszteni, hogy kisebb legyen (szkennelt képes dokumentum)? 
Köszönöm szépen előre is a segítséget


----------



## vonalzoo (2021 Május 9)

Betti627 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Remélem jó helyre írom a kérdésem.
> Szóval az lenne a kérdésem, hogy tud-e valaki olyan programot (a legjobb, amit interneten is lehet használni, nem csak letöltve), amivel képet lehet szerkeszteni, konkrétabban adott képen látható ábrát úgy szerkeszteni, hogy a háttér fehér legyen, ne szürkés, de az ábra körvonalai, stb megmaradjanak?
> Illetve egy pdf dokumentumot lehet valamivel szerkeszteni, hogy kisebb legyen (szkennelt képes dokumentum)?
> Köszönöm szépen előre is a segítséget


Ha tudsz java-t futtatni, akkor ajánlom a https://sites.google.com/site/pdfscissors/ oldalt, azzal lehet szkennelt pdf-et vagdosni: margót levágni, vagy több darabra vágni.


----------



## Zoltan Szarka (2021 Május 10)

vonalzoo írta:


> Ha tudsz java-t futtatni, akkor ajánlom a https://sites.google.com/site/pdfscissors/ oldalt, azzal lehet szkennelt pdf-et vagdosni: margót levágni, vagy több darabra vágni.


Kedves Betti!

Ha photoshop funkciókat keresel, ingyenesen, akkor érdemes a GIMP programmal kezdeni, sok hogyan csináld videó lelhető fel ezzel kapcsolatban. https://www.gimp.org/ vagy a magyar nyelvű oldala gimp.hu .
Vagy a Canva https://www.canva.com/

PDF állományokkal itt érdemes próbálkozni: https://www.ilovepdf.com/ 
Neked talán a Compress PDF-et érdemes kipróbálni, ha méretet, akarsz csökkenteni, vagy a képet szerkesztőben, pl. a GIMP-ben megfelelő méretűre csökkenteted. (Itt érdemes az pl. A4-es oldal hosszait pixelben mérten figyelembe venni és ahhoz méretezni a kép méreteit, illetve lehet még a DPI-t is csökkenteni, majd akkor beilleszteni a PDF-re szánt dokumentumba.)
De vannak más lehetőségek is.
Bár a taglalt program telepítője változott, a lényeg nem.
Viszont vannak más programok is, mint ami nem ennyire összetett, mint a GIMP, ha méret csökkentésről van szó (https://macroplant.com/adapter). pl.: egyes mobil alkalmazásokkal, nagyszerűen lehet hátteret ki venni.


----------



## Betti627 (2021 Július 22)

Sziasztok! 

Ismét lenne egy kérdésem. Kaptam üzenetben egy könyvet, amit lefényképeztek. Sajnos, aki készítette, nem a legszebben készítette el, illetve nagy méretű. Az lenne a kérdésem, hogy létezik valamilyen ingyenes oldal/program, amivel ha beillesztem a képet, akkor a képen található szöveg meglesz szövegként? Köszönöm szépen előre is


----------



## Gbr67 (2021 Július 22)

Betti627 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ismét lenne egy kérdésem. Kaptam üzenetben egy könyvet, amit lefényképeztek. Sajnos, aki készítette, nem a legszebben készítette el, illetve nagy méretű. Az lenne a kérdésem, hogy létezik valamilyen ingyenes oldal/program, amivel ha beillesztem a képet, akkor a képen található szöveg meglesz szövegként? Köszönöm szépen előre is


Szia!
Hogyne létezne, optikai karakterfelismerő program (OCR). Leölthető is van, online is...
Viszont ha a lefényképezett szöveg "nem a legszebben" van megcsinálva, akkor értékelhető eredményt ne várj: a karakterfelismerő nem fogja felismerni rendesen a betűket...
Én pl. Az arcanumból letöltött pdf-t (vagy képet, ez esetben mindegy) próbáltam felismertetni, és nem volt olyan szó, amelyet rendesen sikerült volna... Holott az Arcanum tudtommal eleve felismerteti bizonyos szinten.

Még a Wordbe begépelt, majd pdf-fé alakított szövegnél is okozhat gondot a felismerés, azt a szöveget is nagggggyon át kell nézni és javítani...

Mindenesetre próbálkozhatsz, ha van kedved. Pl. egy próba OCR: https://tools.pdf24.org/hu/ocr-pdf
Persze előtte pdf-et kell csinálni a jpg-ből. Ez is sok helyen lehet, pl.: https://jpg2pdf.com/
G.


----------



## B_Tibor (2021 Szeptember 20)

Zoltan Szarka írta:


> Kedves Betti!
> 
> PDF állományokkal itt érdemes próbálkozni: https://www.ilovepdf.com/
> Neked talán a Compress PDF-et érdemes kipróbálni, ha méretet, akarsz csökkenteni, vagy a képet szerkesztőben, pl. a GIMP-ben megfelelő méretűre csökkenteted. (Itt érdemes az pl. A4-es oldal hosszait pixelben mérten figyelembe venni és ahhoz méretezni a kép méreteit, illetve lehet még a DPI-t is csökkenteni, majd akkor beilleszteni a PDF-re szánt dokumentumba.)


Ez a Compress PDF nekem nagyon tetszik, kösz szépen, még a 75%-os tömörítés mellett (RECOMMENDED COMPRESSION Good quality, good compression) is teljesen jól olvasható minőséget ad, de belenagyítva azért látszik, hogy a méretcsökkentsének minőségromlás az ára. Persze ha 410 MB-ből lesz 103 MB, az sokkal nagyobb méretcsökkenés, mint amennyire szemmel látható a minőségromlás. Az gondolom nyomtatásban jön jobban elő


----------

